# Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2014)

Da es die letzten Jahre so gut gelaufen ist machen wir uns dieses Jahr wieder die Mühe und splitten den Fangthread in einen mit Kommentaren und einen als reinen Infopool auf.

Hier also der OT Freie Thread für 2014

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## Besorger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






SOOOO frohes neues  konnte 2 zettis verhaften am 1.1.2014 um 0.09uhr ein 51er    und wie auf dem bild der 60er um 0.36uhr ca 

jetzt geht es auf zu runde 2    NEIN ich habe silvester nicht gefeiert  JA ich war am wasser  sah super aus


----------



## Besorger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






SOOOO frohes neues  konnte 2 zettis verhaften am 1.1.2014 um 0.09uhr ein 51er    und wie auf dem bild der 60er um 0.36uhr ca 

jetzt geht es auf zu runde 2    NEIN ich habe silvester nicht gefeiert  JA ich war am wasser  sah super aus


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Zandern und ein gutes Neues allen!

Dann zeig ich euch mal den ersten Hecht.

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/24/4bnl.jpg


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Zandern und ein gutes Neues allen!

Dann zeig ich euch mal den ersten Hecht.

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/24/4bnl.jpg


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

HeHe Leute wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes und fischreiches neues Jahr #h
 Ich habe heute mal alleine meine Neujahrstour gestartet...
 1. Gewässer: zugefroren 
 2. Gewässer: 1 Hechtlein und sonne olle Kampfbrasse 
 3. Naja was solls ab auf die Autobahn und nochmal 110 km durch die  Gegend gekurvt, so wenigstens noch 2 Zander und 3 dicke Barsche gefangen  
 Morgen gehts dann mit nem Kumpel ans Wasser, das kann ja nur schief gehen


----------



## Besorger (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






mutti   und ....






ein oller reifen -.- dachte meine rute bricht gleich  egal  hab mal aufgeräumt     die mutti darf babys zu welt bringen sie war schon laichträchtig und wurde BEHUTSAM zurückgesetzt    so mehr bilder wird man hier dieses jahr von mir auch nicht sehen


----------



## siloaffe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde. 


Der hier ist zwar noch aus 2013 aber mit 75cm wars ein toller Jahresabschluss zum 31.12. :m


----------



## DJ-Sancho (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









Hier sind auch noch 2 hechte aus meinem vereinsweiher... keine riesen, aber vielleicht sind sie das ja nächstes jahr um die zeit! ^^
Der eine war vom 30.12. Und der andere Silvester... 

Lg
Sancho

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterFische (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So auch dann der erste 2014er Hecht...

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## buddah (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

FROHES NEUES

Bei mir gab ne schöne Seeforelle. Randvoll mit fingelangen Zander war sie


----------



## möba (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes Neues und Petri an alle Erfolgreichen auch von mir.

Bei mir gab es heute auch den ersten Zander 2014.

Leider voll mit Laich und nicht mit Brutfisch.

73cm (neuer PB für mich :vik: ) und 3,6 kg hatte er.


Gruß möba


----------



## Besorger (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ist ja nen ding das die fische laich haben   ich schluck jetzt besser runter!-.-


----------



## MeisterFische (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte eben spontan 15min Zeit um ans Wasser zu kommen und es gab nen irgendwie am Schwanz sehr dünnen Barsch...

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Zander-Michi (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
heute Mittag auf einen 2er Mepps Spinner gefangen
Anhang anzeigen 213500


----------



## Jensfreak (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gab gestern nen schönen Moselbegrüßungszetti 2014 #h

fiel mir aus der hand #c|supergri


----------



## catchandfun (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein erster Hecht 2014! #h


----------



## jvonzun (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so, hier sind die ersten Fische in diesem Jahr! Es gab 3 Stück bis 73 cm!


----------



## Jürgen D. (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist meine erste 2014


----------



## sevone (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barschstecke vom Wochenende. Gefangen zusammen mit einem Angelfreund.


----------



## tstdick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht überhaupt   70cm gebissen auf mini no action shad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## esox1000 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
habe heute meinem freien Tag genutzt um das erste mal im neuen Jahr vertikal anzugreifen und wurde mit zwei Zander belohnt. Der zweite war eine Granate und passte fast nicht in den Kescher, da sie auf acht Meter gebissen haben konnten sie unbeschadet Releast werden. 











Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PikeNerd (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend, war am 07.01.2014 das erste mal diese Jahr unterwegs auf der Brandenburger Havel. Nachdem ich vor Rügen schon einige schöne Zander und Barsche fangen konnte.

Gab 4 Bisse auf GuFi, wovon ich einen in einen schönen fetten Zetti von 86cm Länge verwandeln konnte


----------



## Stefff (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sevus!

So, gab heut den ersten "Fotofähigen" Esox 2014.

War heut früh 1,5 Std. am Wasser und es gab 3 Stück wobei der größte nur 62cm war!
Mengenmäßig kann ich mich 2014 bisher nicht beschweren, nur an der größe muß ich noch arbeiten!|kopfkrat

Alle heutigen wurden auf 15er Gummi gefangen!

P.S.: Arschfotos gibt´s im "etwas anderen" Thead!!!!!

Stefff


----------



## brauni (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Nacht endlich anangeln für dieses Jahr! Das milde Wetter gefällt den Fischen offensichtlich ganz gut!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann darf ich mal allen Erfolgreichen ein fettes Petri wünschen und auch mal meinen ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch des Jahres Präsentieren. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Jensfreak (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zu zweit zehn Hechte... jeder 5, das hier war der schönste:m


----------



## danny7017 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein großes Danke an dieser Stelle, an den Bordi, der mir extrem geholfen hat meine Gufi Fertigkeiten so zu verbessern, daß es mir möglich wurde zum "Crocodile Dundee" zu werden.
114cm hat die Dame.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich startete meine Eisfischer-Saison und es gab gut Namaycush, Bachsaiblinge und Seesaiblinge bis 58 cm!


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten Zander 2014 zum besten geben:


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so heute mittag doch noch mal zugeschlagen

95 cm auf makrele in 60cm wasser 







ansonsten noch einen 97er gestern nacht erwischt auf stint, aber da muss mir noch jemand das bild von zuschicken.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da war ja noch was. 97


----------



## Tino34 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von meinem super Start ins Jahr 2014! 

:kNette stramme Dame von 107cm:k


----------



## ODS-homer (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute hats endlich geklappt!!!

mein erster in deutschland gefangener hecht, dazu der erste fisch nach der sportfischerprüfung - von ein paar köfis mal abgesehen.

70cm, 2,6kg, auf köfi am grund


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute nur ein kurzansitz am kleinen graben. ihr wisstt schon thomas und franz 

zwar nur ein kleiner fisch, aber ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut, auch wenns nicht effizient ist.

85 auf makrele










ciao kakao


----------



## brauni (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die runde! Bei mir gab es auch paar Fische!


----------



## danny7017 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es diesen 36 cm Barsch.


----------



## Dxnschx (18. Januar 2014)

Bei mir gabs einer Zander beim Vertikal-Angeln vom Tretboot 

Anhang anzeigen 214202


----------



## zesch (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern mal Glück gehabt am Rhein:
 74cm









Gruß
zesch


----------



## ulfisch (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin mal um halb 6 aufgestanden um um halb 8 am Wasser zu sein
so sieht es dann aus:





Einsam und kalt





Ruderregattastrecke ca. 7:45
diese Ruderfreaks waren schon wach, als ob es ihnen IRGENDETWAS nützt so früh auf zu stehen
zumal das oft Schüler sind, die von ihren sadistischen Lehren um 7 rausgeschmissen werden#d














etwa um 9:00 klärte sich den ganzen Vormittag nicht auf











Klappte aber dann nach einem Hecht 55cm der wueder schwimmt und einer ähnlich großen Forelle, die ich verloren habe, doch noch
48cm






Ich fang sie und betäube sie inkl, Drehtest, dann mach ich den Sichelschnitt und lasse sie ausbluten.
Nach ca. 3-4min. fängt sie noch mal an zu zappeln, dass sie 1-2 mal zuck kenne ich aber diese zappelte richtig.
Ich lege sie im Kescher ab und hohle schnell mein Klopper um ihr zur Sicherheit noch eins über zu ziehen.
Ich dachte mir vielleicht ist sie noch mal "wach" geworden
In dem Moment zappelt sie sich aus dem Kescher und ins Wasser|uhoh:
Etwas hektisch  springe ich zurück und rutsche auf dem nassen gras aus.
Während ich mit den Füßen im Wasser lande(fast bis zu den Knien) schnappe ich mir den Fisch und ziehe ihn wieder raus.
Oh man major fail:q
Total eingeschlonzt und nass bin ich dann nach Hause#d
Der Fisch hatte auch schon wieder aufgehört zu zappeln, war wohl doch nur ein zwei Zucker mehr.


Im Sommer habe ich mal einen Döbel gefangen, alles ganz normal, ich musste dann nach ca. 10 min zusammen packen weil mich die Mücken fraßen, so was hatte ich noch nicht erlebt, naja ich rannte dann schon fast.
Auf einmal zappelt es in meinem Rucksack, da der Fisch schon seit 20min. im RS war dachte ich nicht zu erst daran und habe mich dermaßen erschrocken:q(bin etwas schreckhaft)#q|supergri


----------



## jvonzun (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wunderschön gezeichnete Forelle!

bei uns gab es heute wieder einige schöne Namaycush.


----------



## catchandfun (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander 12.01.2014/68cm/
Mein erster Zander überhaupt. Gefangen im Mittellandkanal.







#6


----------



## Stachelritter13 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen hier...

...ich war gestern auch das 2. mal in diesem Jahr los.

Und die Barsche in meinem Heimatgewässer der Hessel hatten sogar richtig Hunger. Ich habe in der Mittagszeit von ca. 12-13:30 genutzt, da meine Frau und Kinder sich zum Mittagsschlaf hingelegt hatten und ich so in Ruhe eine Runde angeln gehen konnte. 
Nach dem ich ca. 20 min ein bissel rumprobiert und ein zwei bekannte Hot Spots angesteuert hatte, traf ich ein Rudel Barsche beim Mittagsessen ;-)

Leider war es ein Rudel mit Fischen von um die 19 -26cm, aber wenn man in einer Stunde 11 davon fängt macht das auch sehr viel Spaß
Hier ein paar Fotos:

























Hatte Später noch mit größeren Gufis an anderer Stelle versucht um vllt noch einen Kapitalen zufangen, aber leider war keiner da (im Nov hatte ich an gleicher Stelle einen 47er gefangen).

Der Rudel ist auch jetzt noch komplett da alle wieder schwimmen

Zum Schluss noch ein Barsch on Fire


----------



## One2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von uns auch was: der erste!
Gebissen auf 4' Kopyto King Shad Motoroil - Glitter im DEK...
Ganze 47cm...  |wavey:
Anhang anzeigen 214261


----------



## Trollwut (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "Drehtest"?
> 
> Petri




Du nimmst den Fisch, und drehst ihn auf die Seite. dass also die Seitce nach oben zeigt. Stiert er gen Himmel isser sozusagen schon hinüber, ordentlich betäubt könnte man sagen. Dreht er die Augen Richtung Boden, is nochmal eine über die Rübe erforderlich.
Siehe hier, so sollte es nicht aussehen:







Das ganze hängt mit dem Augendrehreflex zusammen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte am Samstag den 18.01.2014 einen zander von 1,01 und 9,7 Kg ind der Stör (Schleswig-Holstein) auf Kopyto Gummifisch:

Anhang anzeigen 214277



Edit:

Hier noch einmal ein Bild aus anderer Sicht:

Anhang anzeigen 214287


Spannend fand ich noch, dass der einen ca. 30cm großen Brassen im Magen und trotzdem noch Hunger hatte.


----------



## ODS-homer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Habe ich mir wieder ein Wort zusammen geschustert:vik:
> Augendrehreflex das meinte ich



boah, danke für die aufklärung!
ich hab mir schon nen wolf gegoogelt, weil ich dachte, ich hätte im prüfungslehrgang was entscheidendes verpasst|kopfkrat

heute gabs hecht #2 - immerhin 65cm, 2,1kg
ich muss echt die bisse früher erkennen, der hatte - wie sein kollege vom freitag - schon so weit geschluckt, daß ich vom köfi nur noch die schwanzflosse gesehen hab
wenn ich mal ein baby so erwische hab ich ein problem#t
hier ein bild mit 50cm-stahlvorfach, köfi und drilling werde ich erst bei der obduktion wiedersehen...


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht dieses Jahr. Mit geschätzten 50 kein Riese aber auch mein erster an diesem See. |stolz:


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zorra schrieb:


> Petri Badboy lebende Fische sind halt sehr Fotogen.#6
> gr.zorra



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

so dann heute auch mal wieder losgewesen.
hab den zehnjährigen sohn von meinem angelkumpel ein bisschen geguided und er bekam auch prompt nen biss mit meinen ineffizienten angelmethoden. 
anhieb gesetzt und übergeben. :k

resultat kann sich sehen lassen und zum glück ist er auch noch nicht verwöhnt, deswegen freut er sich immerhin.#q (ich mich auch |evil
fehlt nur noch mein eigener meter .,.





ciao kakao


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, hier mal ein paar Fänge aus 2014 von mir aus dem Rhein! Von 80cm bis 50cm alles dabei :vik:


----------



## -iguana (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus zusammen,

hier mein erster Hecht 2014 und auch sicherlich der schnellste meiner Anglerlaufbahn.
1. Stelle 1. Wurf - Kontakt, nach fünf weiteren war er gelandet!
 Mit 68cm zwar kein Riese aber immerhin! 

Gefangen mit einem weißen K-Don, im Moment in dem Gewässer unschlagbar!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich der erste meter dieses jahr






fatty boom boom






'"scheiss CR" (zitat vom fb trottel)


----------



## Allround Angla (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

Hier ist ein Snakeheadvon meinem Dad von heute, Ich hab 2 auf Frosch gehakt aber beide verloren #d:c

Anhang anzeigen 214467


Anhang anzeigen 214468


LG


----------



## Snoopy (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab gestern meinen ersten hecht 2014 gefangen. Er hatte gute 73 cm und hat auf nen low Action
Gufi gebissen.


----------



## Dxnschx (26. Januar 2014)

Nach dem abkratzen vom Tretboot 

Anhang anzeigen 214486



Konnte ich einen schönen Zander fangen.



Anhang anzeigen 214486


Ein toller Abschluss vor der Schonzeit.


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger

Geiler Kahn Allrounder27, geht ja nichts über eine ordentliche Tarnung.

Ich war heute das erste Mal auf dem Eis und konnte einen Hecht erwischen. Bei -13 Grad ist der gute in 10 min zum Stockfisch mutiert.




Gruß ...


----------



## jvonzun (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolles Hechtfoto! Unsere Saiblinge sahen heute beim Eisfischen auch nach wenigen Minuten so aus.

Tretboote sind suuuper!!!


----------



## buddah (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Winter Mama aus dem Regen#6


----------



## Raubbrasse (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es für mich nach der Zeugnissausgabe zum Eisangeln.
Dabei konnte ich meine ersten Eisbarsche für 2014 Fangen.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Januar:*
Jensfreak


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## BOB2611 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der ELBE Thread*

Gestern noch in Chile heute schon an der Elbe und er kann es noch!!


----------



## nordbeck (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war ein guter tag heute. wir hatten zu zweit 9 bisse.

ich konnte 3 fische landen und hab einen sehr guten im drill verloren.

insgesammt sehr zufrieden weils die letzte zeit sehr hart war.

leider kein meter dabei :/


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die köfis stinken schlimmer 

Grad einen auf Aal erwischt. Leider wieder kein Meter, aber vielleicht kommt noch einer. 






Herazu, ja ist es auch. Dieses Jahr erst zwei in der Hand gehabt. Das ist schon relativ wenig.


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin
Ich liebe aal


----------



## Siever (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juhu!! Ich kam gestern endlich mal wieder ans Wasser! Ein letztes mal vor der Schonzeit für ne knappe Stunde:vik: Auch ein kleiner Hecht (gebissen auf einen 25er FinS...) kann Großes bewirken. Ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel, endlich mal wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein und dann auch noch mit Fisch.


----------



## zorra (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....Dienstag gab es noch paar Grabenhechte....dieser war der grösste.
gr.zorra


----------



## soadillusion (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann hier die ersten Fische im neuen Jahr ^^

Einer mit 60cm und der andere 62cm. Beides auf KöFi.


----------



## andy84 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Test zum hochladen von Bildern


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werd von zwerghechten geplagt


----------



## zorra (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind Heute Morgen für 3Std an den Beeken in NL gewesen es gab 6Hechte...der Kumpel erwischte den grössen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

war kurz am Wasser und hatte die Hoffnung auf einen Zander auf Köfi. Nachdem ich an der selben Stelle 2 Bisse, trotz ablaufender Schnur, versemmelt habe und die Fische nur angekaut waren, hing beim dritten mal ein 30cm Barsch. Der hatte den etwas über 10 cm großen Köfi dann auch komplett weggehauen.

Zander gabs nicht, hätte dafür wohl noch länger angeln müssen.


----------



## ulfisch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich heize gerade den Ofen vor:m
Besser gehts kaum, war eigentlich zum Rutentesten(lechtz:k)und Köder schmeissen da, bekam beim 2. oder 3. Wurf diesen schönen Fisch.





Danach gabs noch reichlich Nachläufer und Sichtkontakt...leider dann auch Wind also bin ich nach Hause aber ein schöner Tag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Biss mir heut früh auf frolic.


----------



## Haenger (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallöle,

da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht so oft am Wasser war...
mal abgesehen von einem Rapfen und zwei Bärschleins mein erstes schönes Exemplar 2014! 

gebissen zur Mittagszeit auf 'nen neon-orangen Sandra shad.
Wer hätte das gedacht...
ne dreiviertel Stunde meinen Lieblingsshad durchgezuppelt, dann dacht ich mir so... ach probierst mal was fieses grelles >> bumm! :q

schee wars... 






edit:  74 cm hatte das Fischlein....


----------



## Örnie (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barschalarm!!!


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heute auch wieder los gewesen da ich gestern leider ein Abbriss hatte. 

Und siehe da heute war es deutlich besser |supergri|supergri



Petri 

Tobi


----------



## zorra (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag gab es 6 kleine Hechte bis 80cm in einer NL-Beeke(Graben)...schöner Zeitvertreib wenn man nicht zum Zanderangeln an den Rhein kommt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Topic (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal nen Fisch den man hier in diesem Thread weniger sieht.


----------



## jvonzun (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allerseits!

 Ich habe meine Köder letzte Woche auch wieder einmal intensiv gebadet!


----------



## nordbeck (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## zorra (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Nordeck...paar Sprinter konnten wir Heute auch überreden...viele Nachläufer richtig Bock hatten die nicht...aber da wir alle Bisse Live hatten wars nee runde sache.
gr.zorra


----------



## kernell32 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Augenarzt hierher! auch n meter oder?

 nee ohne scheiss knapp 80 aber ne dicke Ische trotzdem!

Waren eigentlich auf Waller draussen weil Hecht hier momentan geschützt ist.
Also Tauwürmer gekauft (ordentlich) Brandungsrute + 2  Wallerrruten und noch eine 120g 330cm Rute auf was da sonst so kommen will, alle mt Tauwurm.

Den ganzen Tag Pisswetter knapp 7 Grad  grau, Regen aber zumindest Bier dabei.

Den Ganzen Nachmittag nix...

Gegen Halb 7 eingepackt, Schnauze voll, Bier leer, alle Ruten drin (alle auf Tauwurm wohlgemerkt) weil in Frankreich Zitat:
"Während der Schonzeit vom Hecht sind alle für den Raubfisch üblichen Fangmethoden verboten (Köderfische lebend oder tot, Spinner, Blinker, Gummifisch, Wobbler usw.)"

Dann beim Reinholen der letzten Rute ... BLAM Hecht auf Tauwurm! Premiere... war keine Absicht ich Schwör!






Edith:

Klammer und Komma vergessen und ... ach ja wer Rechtschreipfehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## jvonzun (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch die Schweizer Fische sind hungrig


----------



## den#777 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern...
ein Zander von heute Morgen, leider nicht gemessen, ich schätze um die 70:vik:


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...war auch mal wieder am Wasser....








Tight Lines & Petri an alle Fänger !!!


----------



## Jensfreak (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, paar geile Fische dabei... Johnny walker konnte am sonntag morgen auch ein schönes Foto von mir schiessen ;-)


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder  
Und konnte einen 47er Barsch verhaften nen kleiner Zander 
war auch noch dabei|supergri


Leider ist das Bild nicht so toll da ich alleine war. 

MfG
Tobi 

Petri an die anderen und dicke Fische :m


----------



## nordbeck (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Grad beim zanderfischen erwischt.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von heute morgen...und bevor Diskussionen aufkommen, hier ist keine Schonzeit und der Fisch wurde zurückgesetzt |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Februar:*
Pike-Hunter1994


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## jvonzun (2. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war die letzten beiden Tage wieder in den Bergen am Jiggen!


----------



## pike-81 (2. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Hätte auch gerne im Bachforellenthread gepostet, aber die hat mich auch sehr gefreut:


----------



## Siever (3. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Statt in ein Kostüm bin ich heute morgen in die Angelklamotten gehüpft... Am Rhein konnte ich dann diesen Kollegen erwischen:





Mein erster Barsch in diesem Jahr, und gleich ein 43er... Ein Traum


----------



## Dakes87 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ja mich gibbet es auch noch. Da ich wegen der Arbeit leider fast überhaupt nicht mehr ans Wasser komme hört man auch kaum noch von mir hier. Ich war dieses Jahr das 5te mal am Wasser und habe es sehr genossen. 
Habe erst 2 Spots beackert doch dort tat sich leider überhaupt nichts. Erst am 3ten Spot hat sich endlich mal wieder ein Fisch erbarmt und ist voll auf den Köder los. Dachte erst an einen dicken ü80 Zander, doch dann kam dieses zu Vorschein. Habe mich auf jedenfall sehr gefreut! Hat an der 25wg Rocke auch Spaß gemacht diesen zu drillen  
Ich hoffe ich werde nun öfters mal wieder von mir hören lassen können. 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So am samstag am teich eines Freundes zwar forellenschneider geblieben aber es gab den ersten aal des jahres und für mich auch den ersten  Stör.  Jetzt kann meine neue saison losgehen....


----------



## EdekX (8. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grüße aus Kalifornien |wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (9. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## jvonzun (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war auch heute wieder am Wasser


----------



## die-caro (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag nach der Arbeit war ich kurz am See und hatte es eigentlich auf Barsche abgesehen. Leider wurde daraus nix. "Nur" Hechte unter anderem auch dieser Herr Esox. Der sofort wieder ins Wasser gesetzt wurde, da ja Schonzeit ist. Deswegen auch keine Maße vorhanden.

 Bisse ohne Ende und fiese Verletzung an der Schwanzflosse.
 Ob die Herrschaften etwa jetzt schon mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig sind? |bigeyes

Anhang anzeigen 215945


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hau hier auch mal was rein, was man hier nicht so oft sieht.

Wollte auf Dorsch und dann noch etwas auf Meerforelle angeln. Im Dunkeln ins Wasser und auch recht schnell die ersten Bisse versemmelt...dann hatte ich Wassereinbruch (mal wieder) und es war klar, das der Angeltag nicht solange dauern wird. 1 Grad Luft und 4 Grad Wasseremperatur sind nicht so angenehm...#d

Immerhin konnte ich 2 Dorsche von 40 und 45 cm mitnehmen und noch einen dritten Untermaßigen zurücksetzen.

Auf der einen Seite regt mich das auf, das ich schon wieder eine Atmungsaktive in unter einem Jahr durch hab, aber andererseits gibts dann heute Abend Surf'n Turf. :m

#h


----------



## Fury87 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute von 16:30 - 17:30uhr am DEK in Münster. Und es lief ganz gut, es waren zwar nur Kleinere Zander, trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem hier ja schon der eine, oder andere dorsch gepostet wurde, möchte ich euch diesen burschen auch nicht vorenthalten. Während sich alle auf die noch garnicht vorhandenen heringe stürzen, halte ich mich lieber eine etage tiefer auf und hole solche leckerein vom ufer raus. Genau 60cm hat der bursche und hat sich an der spinnrute garnich so einfach hoch pumpen lassen. Dazu haben sich dann noch zwei 45er gesellt und einige seehasen, die aber wieder schwimmen. 

Da der große allerdings voller milch war, haben die dorsche bis ende april erstmal ruhe vor mir und ich konzentrier mich weiter auf die mefos  

Anhang anzeigen 216069


----------



## brauni (15. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6
War heut trotz des Wetterumschwungs mal am Wasser! Obwohl bei dem Wind u. Hagel ni viel zu erwarten war musste es einfach mal sein. Aber für ne Fritte hat es noch gereicht!:q


----------



## jvonzun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe dieses Wochenende meine diesjährige Eisangelei abgeschlossen. Nun beginnt endlich die Seefo-Schlepperei!!!


----------



## west1 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!

So einen Saibling hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder ist schon Jahre her als ich den letzten gefangen habe, bei mir gibts in letzter Zeit leider nur Bafos!
Die ist von heute morgen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Zander vom 07.03.2014 nun ist erstmal Pause bis 15.06.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner März Barsch


----------



## loete1970 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fänger!

Bei mir gab es eine Seeforelle: 64 cm + 2.950 gr.


----------



## Fury87 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! :m

Ich war Gestern auch noch für 2 Stunden los! Und es Lief ganz gut! Neben  3 kleinen Zandern, wobei einer Davon im Rücken Gehakt war, konnte Ich  noch einen schönen Rapfen auf Gummifisch Fangen! 2 Aussteiger hatte Ich  auch noch! Barsch Kontakte habe Ich aber keine! |kopfkrat


----------



## Zander-Michi (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
konnte dieses Jahr meine erste Forelle überlisten! Auf Gummi#6


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei dem schönen Wetter war auch ich heute unterwegs, außer kleine Hechte auch dieser schöne für mich persönlich erste rapfen in meinem leben,wa bis jetzt nur in stehenden Gewässern unterwegs...

66 hatte er#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männer,
war auch noch angeln.
Unteranderm gabs zwei schöne Zander und meinen ersten
Rapfen.


----------



## strafer (22. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger. #6

Hier mein ertser DS Fisch. Köder Tauwurm.


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2014)

War heute Mittag mit Boardie Sensibelchen unterwegs, konnte 3 Forellen und einen 60er Moppelaal erwischen


----------



## soadillusion (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Beifang beim Heringsangeln, gilt hoffentlich als kleiner Räuber^^


----------



## Allround Angla (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute endlich mal wieder nen Mahseer :k

Anhang anzeigen 216542


LG
Michi


----------



## jvonzun (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern ging es an den Bach...











 und heute auf den See.


----------



## den#777 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,

  einer 46er von Mittwoch, mehr war leider nicht#q
  Die Schonzeit kann beginnen|rolleyes


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der letzte vor der Schonzeit... 
Frohes Laichgeschäft #h

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x464q90/18/91fh.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Ich war am Wochenende an der Indischen Westkueste unterwegs.
Hier mal ein paar der Fische 

Barramundi
Anhang anzeigen 216777


Ein richtig hart erarbeiteter GT 
Anhang anzeigen 216778


Mangrove Jack
Anhang anzeigen 216779


LG #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner März:*
strafer


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## Dorschalex (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schoener 5 pfuendiger Snapper, gefangen in ca. 12 m Tiefe auf Mullet vor Waiheke Island/Auckland (Neuseeland).:vik:


----------



## jvonzun (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Allround Angla (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke und Petri an alle #6
Ich drück nochmal nach mit nem Snakehead von heute morgen :vik: gab insgesamt 3 stück 
Anhang anzeigen 216882


Anhang anzeigen 216883


LG#h


----------



## magic.j (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

Heut morgen am Wasser war mir das Glück wieder holt,eine 54er Bafo auf nen FinS.
Leider war sie zu glitschig und hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Spinnwaller vom Wochenende....

1,71 Meter





lG #h


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Havel, gezielt da mein Kumpel die Woche schon 2 Kontackte beim Zanderangeln hatte. Dachte ich greif ich mal zur Wallerspinne... Und nach 25min. Drill kam der kleine raus.
Die Rute war gut krumm.




lG Max#h


----------



## jvonzun (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute kam der erste Kracher raus :vik:


----------



## M3ggid0 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger...

Ich durfte ein windiges und verregnetes WE an der Ostsee verbringen... das kam dabei heraus...

SILBER....kein Bernstein ...


----------



## steppes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da der Hecht bei uns noch bis zum 15ten geschont ist ging es diesmal auf Forellen, mit so einem Brummer hatte ich da natürlich nicht gerechnet |rolleyes


----------



## jvonzun (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach Silber war jetzt wieder Gold an der Reihe


----------



## tomsen83 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann auch von mir mal ein etwas exotischeres Exemplar. Schöne Coral Trout aus Ägypten. 
Wen es interessiert, hier die ganze (lange) Geschichte zum Trip:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4104606#post4104606


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich komme in diesem Jahr irgendwie nur langsam in die Hufe, aber gestern habe ich dann doch mal eine kleine Runde mit dem neuen Schlauchboot gedreht. Leider war es ziemlich stürmisch, deshalb habe ich am frühen Nachmittag dann abgebrochen. Bis dahin fing ich ein paar kleinere Hechte und einen schönen Barsch.


----------



## Allround Angla (14. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kugelfisch auf Popper :vik:
Anhang anzeigen 217148


LG


----------



## steppes (15. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Kugelfisch 

Nach dem ich vom letzten Sonntag noch angefixt war, bin ich nochmal an den See und wollte es gezielt auf die Großen, mit Tauwurm, versuchen. Nach einem zähen Start konnte ich dann doch noch eine Refo von 2,5kg mit dem Tauwurm überlisten.

Da gegen Mittag absolut gar nix mehr ging, stellte ich auf Spinnangeln mit Mepps in Gr.1 um und wurde noch mit einem schönen Saibling belohnt.

So und morgen ist der Hecht wieder frei :vik: somit werden die Forellen das restliche Jahr vor mir verschont bleiben


----------



## zandernase (16. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus. Immer wieder schön das in Hessen schon am 16.4. Erster Mai ist.... wie Steppes schon gesagt hat: Hecht ist wieder offen. Den ganzen Tag auf der arbeit auf den Feierabend gefreut. Schnell neun snack uns los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 88cm. Für mal schnell ne Stunde nach Feierabend ganz OK....

@ steppes: lang nicht gesehen gehst du nur noch bei euch an den See?

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

ich war heute auch mal ein wenig unterwegs und konnte dabei diese schöne Dame hier überlisten.


----------



## Der-Stenger (21. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






kleiner Rhein Barsch


----------



## Seele (22. April 2014)

Hatte erst einen netten Gast als Beifang auf die Forellenspinne. 80 bis 90cm und noch voller Laich. Ein Wunder den Fisch an dem Gerät raus zu bekommen, vor allem ohne Stahl. War aber mal eine nette Abwechslung. 
Bild ist nicht so berauschend, da ich lieber auf die Gesundheit des Fisches geachtet habe, war nämlich kurz vor der Hochzeit.

Anhang anzeigen 217481


----------



## jvonzun (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Fische, Petri!


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fische! 

War gerade noch mal kurz "im Gewitter" draußen, nur für ein paar Würfe, dann wurde mir die Nummer mit den Blitzen doch etwas zu heiß. Hat aber wieder für einen schönen Fisch gereicht, der hat sich einen 12,5 cm Hammer Shad mit Stinger voll rein gepfiffen! |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs in letzter Zeit 64cm Barsch, allerdings auf 2 Fische verteilt. 31 cm auf dem Bild und danach ein 33iger, der aber ohne Foto wieder (wie der erste auch) schwimmen durfte. Köder war ein Chubby.







Den Regenbogner von ca. 900-1000g hab ich dann an der leichten Waggler Montage mit 2 Bienenmaden gefangen.


----------



## Onkel Tom (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Allrounder, schöner Barsch!

Ich hatte heute auch wieder Glück und konnte ein paar Fische überlisten. Läuft ganz gut im Moment, darf gerne so bleiben. |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, wieder schöne Fische hier gefangen worden und super Bilder anzusehen #6

Da die Raubfische noch ihre wohlverdiehnte Schonzeit genießen bei uns, gings mit ein paar Kumpels an die Ostsee um Dorsche zu ärgern... :q Hat auch alles super geklappt und wir konnten ein paar schöne Küchendorsche erwischen, ich unter anderem meinen ersten "Tangdorsch"- sehen ja echt schick aus... :l

Nächste Woche gehts dann endlich los auf die heimischen Räuber... #: Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle... |laola:

Wünsche allen einen schönen Saisonstart und schöne Fische...

Petri in die Runde... Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Allround Angla (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Freitag konnte ich meinen ersten Rapfen fangen :vik:
73cm hatte er 
Anhang anzeigen 217687


LG


----------



## Ezio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wollte eigentlich paar barsche ärgern heute gab dann aber 4 stk von denen hier als beifang. sorgsam C&R da ja momentan schonzeit#6


----------



## ischak17 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte nen schönen Wels 60cm mit 2,5kg am Eisenbahnhafen in DU-Ruhrort überlisten mit nem Wurmbündel.
Hat mir meine komplette Ausrüstung ausm Ständer gehauen. Knall hart gebissen.


Nachtrag: 

Achja. Der hatte noch 4 von den amerikanischen Flusskrebsen im Darm 
hab mich echt gewundert warum er dann noch aufm wurm gebissen hat


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So manche Fische lassen einen echt neidisch werden... 
Petri Jungs #6

40er
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x388q90/835/j0q6.jpg

52er
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x429q90/836/0bw5.jpg


----------



## kingandre88 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auf Wurm den anner Lippe....1,12m und 9,5 Kg...


----------



## Nickinho (30. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






"kleiner" Beifang heute....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toppel (30. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Barschangeln auf Dropshot mit Wurm....

Nicht ganz so schön gezeichnet, hat aber ordentlich Spaß gemacht an leichtem Gerät.


----------



## esox1000 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

Zwei schöne Hechte von letzter Woche, gefangen vom Kajak.

Gruß esox


----------



## javiko (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So mein erster nach der niedersächsischen Schonzeit:








Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## olli81 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 217849



nicht der größte.  Aber ein schöner Auftakt in die Saison. :vik:


----------



## bobbl (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute nach 7 Stunden fischen innerhalb von 5 Minuten zwei schöne 60+ Hechte fangen.


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 80er und ein 75er in 20 min.


----------



## Swenni (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*











Heute der erste Ansitz dieses Jahr.. Und ein 73er Hecht auf Köfi mit Pose, so kann es weiter gehen!

Der Zander is vom letzten Jahr. Mit Gufi in der Stör- hatte knappe 90!

Petri! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swenni (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Lachsforelle auf Spinner. - 55cm, das war n ganz schöner Klops! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubbrasse (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.

Bei mir ging es heute zum Saisonstart auf Barsch.
Dabei konnte ich eine Räuber bis 32cm fangen. 

Raubbrasse


----------



## Mmkk (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 217872


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner April:*
messerfisch


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## ulfschneider (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was geht in der Region um Braunschweig?*

Petri! Carpmen!Gestern um 22:30 Uhr, 86 cm und 5,9 kg. Gefaulenzt im Stichkanal-SZ. Mein erster Zander!


----------



## ulfschneider (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe auch was anzumelden.  5, 9 kg verteilt auf 86 Zanderzentimeter aus dem Stichkanal bei Salzgitter.


----------



## Nordangler (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein bißchen Fisch aus den letzten Tagen. :m

Sven


----------



## jvonzun (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Zander sind jetzt auch bei uns durch mit Laichen und nun gebe ich Gummi:k!


----------



## jvonzun (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war auch heute unterwegs: Aal auf Köfi, Zander auf Gummi!


----------



## kischt (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir ging heute auch endlich die Raubfischsaison los.


----------



## brauni (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Heut gab es neben vielen Zandern u. Hechten auch nen geilen Barsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!#6

Einen Hecht(60er) hatte ich vorhin auch und den ersten Aal, den ich jemals im Sonnenschein fing. Ein Guter wars noch dazu.......|bigeyes:m


----------



## 13Müller (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Na wenn hier Aal gefragt ist, will ich meinen nicht verstecken. ..


----------



## RabenHerzBo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht überhaupt 70 cm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fury87 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, Gestern gab es 7 Zander, leider waren keine Riesen dabei, aber für den ersten Tag nach der Zanderschonzeit, war das ergebnis schon ganz gut!


----------



## ameisentattoo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

ich habe gestern auch den Saisonstart erfolgreich am Rhein eingeleitet.

An der 3. Buhne beim 2. Wurf schepperte es schon.
Mein erster Gedanke: Dein neuer PB Zander!
Im ersten Moment bekomme ich ihn gar nicht vom Boden weg, dann kommt er kurz hoch und ich sehe ganz kurz eine Flanke.
Riesig!!! Grauer Rücken, weisser Bauch....was ein Trümmer von Zander!! :vik:
Er taucht sofort ab und zieht unaufhörlich Richtung Strom |uhoh:
...komischer Zander...aber so ein Moped...wer weiß...kann schon sein...
Mit meiner 50 Gramm Rute habe ich ihm auch nicht sooo viel entgegen zu setzen und nachdem er erstmal aus der Buhne raus ist, lasse ich ihn dann auch ein Stück stromab ziehen, um ihn auf der anderen Seite der Buhne (hatte stromauf gefischt) nochmal ran zu nehmen.
Was schiessen einem da für Gedanken durch den Kopf...
- waren da vorhin Macken am Vorfach?
- welchen Snap hattest du drauf?
- ist der Haken noch scharf?
- wenn du ihn jetzt verlierst......|uhoh: du hast ihn nichtmal richtig gesehen...

Mein Adrenalinspiegel ist immer noch voll am Anschlag!
Und plötzlich ein Schlag in der Schnur und die Spannung ist weg!!!!!!!!

Aber zum Glück nur ganz kurz, dann ist sie wieder da.......... ??????
Das kenne ich doch........
Und da wieder, ein Schlagen in der Schnur....das wird doch nicht..... |gr:

Und dann sehe ich die Schwanzflosse und da ist klar, das ist kein Riesenzander, das ist ein Wels von ca. 120 cm!

Ich drille ihn noch ein wenig und hole ihn dann für ein Foto näher (war leider alleine unterwegs).
Dabei fällt mir eine relativ frische Wunde oben am Kopf auf. Sieht fast so aus, als hätte jemand versucht, ihn zu erschlagen.
Aber womit? Welse haben eine sehr zähe Haut, mit einem stumpfen Gegenstand bekommt man sowas nicht hin.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das passiert sein könnte
Anhang anzeigen 219455



Zwei Würfe später in der gleichen Buhne hat's dann wieder gescheppert.
Aber diesmal Zielfisch :vik:
73 cm hat der gute
Anhang anzeigen 219454



Das war ein guter Start, so kann's weitergehen


----------



## kernell32 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer für die Küche, der erste dieses Jahr, bin happy.

Abgeleicht und vollgefressen, so solls sein, es gibt sie also am Oberrhein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Mai:*
zesch


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## ameisentattoo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!

Gestern hat's am Rhein gemoppelt.
44 cm
Anhang anzeigen 219560


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juni 2014)

War das erste mal am Rhein und es hat ganz gut gezandert! Allerdings muss es noch ein bissel größer werden! Außer der Barsch!

Anhang anzeigen 219577


Anhang anzeigen 219579


Anhang anzeigen 219578


Anhang anzeigen 219581


Anhang anzeigen 219580


Fürs erste mal am Rhein wars echt gut.. Am Ende waren es 10 Zander und ein Barsch!! Vater Rhein wird mich wiedersehen!


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Labraxo


----------



## jvonzun (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und es geht weiter mit den Zandern. Leider habe ich die grossen Fische noch nicht gefunden...???


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei Hechte vom WE am Breitenauer See, einer 70+ x (schon beim 2. Wurf), der andere (hart "erkämpft" in der Nachmittagshitze) exakt 65cm. Eine gefangene "Fritte", sowie einige Fehlattacken auf nen Swimming Frog von Basspro, einer davon defintiv Ü80- wir konnten ihm im klaren Wasser sehen, bevor er (leider nur kurz ) zupackte... aber war ein schöner Tag an einem guten Gewässer.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs zum Saisonstart am 16ten Mai 1 kleinen Barsch und 5 Hechte. Hatten alle so zw. 50 und 60 cm, nicht wirklich groß, desshalb auch keine Fotos. War ein super Saisonstart, hat echt Spaß gemacht! 

In den letzten Tagen gabs dann noch ein paar Hechte am Baggersee und 2 Zander am Rhein. Einer auf Gummi und einer abends auf Wobbler. Lecker wars!


----------



## motocross11 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern auch bei uns an der Elbe und wollte nur kurz schauen wie es aussieht, da hier zurzeit ziemlich hoher Wasserstand ist. Naja machst mal paar Würfe dachte ich mir. Und bäääähhhhmmmm beim ersten Wurf ein harter Biss. Nach kurzem Drill erschien der erste Zander der Saison mit 75 cm kein schlechter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar:




65cm




105 cm




102 cm


----------



## Kanalkopp (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön farbiger 63er Zander.

Nach der Schonzeit erste mal wieder losgegangen. Toller Start.

Echt tolle Fänge hier weiter so Leute!:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri an Tommi Engel.


Danke |wavey:

Hier noch ein Nachzügler,
der hatte aber nur 90cm


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2014)

War heute mal für 2,5 Stunden an der Ijssel unterwegs, leider nur Kinderstube, aber die Frequenz war top!

Anhang anzeigen 219667




Anhang anzeigen 219668




Anhang anzeigen 219669




Anhang anzeigen 219670


Und zu guter letzt ein Kapitaler!



Anhang anzeigen 219671


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch noch mal unterwegs. Und dieses mal habe ich sogar einiges an der Angel gehabt. :vik:

Die kleinen durften natürlich wieder schwimmen, waren viel zu klein. Und dennoch bin ich stolz darauf endlich mal ein wenig Fortschritt zu machen, hat Spaß gemacht. Jetzt noch weitere 10 Jahre und der Fisch darf sogar in den Kochtopf :m
















P.S. Die Tiere wurden natürlich mit feuchten Händen und vorsichtig enthakt und schnell aber vorsichtig zurückgesetzt.


----------



## jvonzun (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schleimiger Hecht....


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein 70er Hecht




und ein 72er Zander


----------



## olli81 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri erstmal zu den schönen fischen. 

Ich konnte heute nach monate langen vergeblichen versuchen endlich meinen ersten fisch überhaupt aus dem Rhein zaubern. Kein Riese aber endlich mal nicht geschneidert:m

mein 44er zander

Anhang anzeigen 219722


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleine Hechtdame von 107 cm

Sven


----------



## ulfisch (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Saubert Jungs,
bei mir hats auch endlich mal wieder gerappelt.
49cm SeeFo
Das beste ist, wir gehen jetzt dann grillen:m


----------



## motocross11 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grad in ner Mittagspause paar Würfe an der Elbe gemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich mach mal weiter mit einem 92er


----------



## Luki** (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kampfstarker 27 Grad Donau - Sonntagshecht von vorher, auf Big Hammer 7,5cm, dürfte an die 70cm gehabt haben

Sry leider schlechte Qualität weil das Bild aus einem kurzem Video rausgeschnitten ist ..


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute bin ich in der früh mal um 05:27 Uhr am See gewesen um mit dem Spiro auf Forellen zu gehen. Hab 3 schöne Rainbows gefangen  Die grösste mit 43cm

Kurios war der Fang der ersten Forelle. Kurz vorm anlanden hat die sich ein grosser Hecht geschnappt. Der Hecht hatte die Forelle Kopfüber geschluckt sodass nur noch die Schwanzflosse aus seinem Maul rausgeschaut hat^^

Ürgendwie hat der Hecht die 40er Forelle dann doch noch ausgespuckt. Naja...des war schon nen Spektakel, der Hecht hatte so um die 80-90 cm.


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier die schöne grosse
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 219800


----------



## jvonzun (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein 80er




ein 65er




ein ca. 50er




ein 83er


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Chillt mal bisschen das entspannt.



jo, hab ich gemacht, 20 h daueransitz auf aal. 69 und 74 cm.





Gruß|wavey:


----------



## G.B.Wolf (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein kräftiges Petri an alle Fänger!

Letztes Wochenende konnte ich als nicht ganz so unerwünschten Beifang beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht folgendes verbuchen:
2,21m Länge und geschätzte 75kg Gewicht, an einer Sportex Instinct (50gr.) und einer Berkley Whiplash 0,17mm. Nach ca. 45 nervenaufreibenden Minuten konnte ich ihn durch die tatkräftige Unterstützung von zwei Vereinsmitgliedern sicher landen.
Und bevor hier jetzt wieder eine C&R-Debatte losgebrochen wird: bei der Landung war (unter anderem) ein Fischereiaufseher zugegen, der auf eine Entnahme bestand, weshalb ich den schönen, stolzen Fisch unter Protest abschlagen musste.


----------



## xaru (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen #6

durfte auch mal wieder zwei Z Fische fangen, 60 und 78 :l:l:l


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Besonders der Wels ist klasse.
Ich mach dann mal weiter mit einen 84er


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Komme gerade vom Spinnfischen wieder... ein Schniepelhecht ging dran.

Ansonsten warf ich nichts ahnend gemütlich meinen Twister in´s Wasser und plötzlich Widerstand und explosionsflucht!

Die Quantum Smoke 25 surrte was die Bremse zuließ! Die Rute (5-55g WG) neigte sich bis in´s Handteil und trotzdem kein Stop der Flucht abzusehen. Ich dachte schon an die Hechtmutti aller Hechtmuttis... sozusagen die Molly Luft, die Zuhälterin und hirarisch gesehen die höchste im Kreise der alten Huren... Ich bekam den Fisch nicht zu sehen, aber immer wenn ich 5 meter wieder hatte nahm er sich 10 zurück. Nach 10 Minuten konnte ich dann plötzlich die Flanke sehen... Ein dicker Amurkarpfen seitlich gehakt.

So ein U-Boot seitlich gehakt, da wunderte mich nichts mehr. Ich stellte die Bremse etwas stärker ein, musste aber im Hinterkopf behalten, dass ich nur ein 8kg Stahlvorfach vor der 12er Schnur hängen hatte, dazu keinen "NoKnot", also ne Schwachstelle die ich nicht außer acht lassen konnte.

Nach etlichen heftigen Fluchten, zeitweise mit dickem Ast in der Schnur (konnte den Kawenzmann ja kaum von Hindernissen weghalten, lief also immer zu den Hindernissen hin damit der in Gegenrichtung flüchtet), konnte ich den Dicken dann endlich landen. 87cm, ich schätze mal 25 Pfund (wer hat vergleiche?) und direkt nach dem Foto wieder in sein Element zurück.

Jetzt weiß ich nach den Hechten letzter Woche nun auch, dass die leichte Spinnrute auch dicke Karpfen schafft


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,moin aus Bremen!
Ich war am Sonntagabend nochmal schnell los ein paar Barsche zupeln.Hatt auch ganz gut geklappt,drei kleine 15 cm Barsche blieben auch hängen.Doch auf auf einmal hörte ich etwas Rauben was etwas größer sein mußte.Schnell hab ich die Rute gewechselt und mein Stickbait in die richtung gefeuert wo es platschte.Beim ersten wurf kam garnichts aber beim zweiten wurf verschwand mein Köder in einem risigem strudel und die Rute war krum.Zum vorscheinen kamm ein schöner 75 cm Rapfen.Topwater fischen macht süchtig wenn mann so etwas erleben darf.


----------



## motocross11 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleine Strecke von der elbe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusS. (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und da ist der nächste Esox ;-) 






Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## nichtsfaenger (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

88cm Zander beim Pelagischen Angeln gefangen


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am Montag mal spontan meine Eigenbauwobbler testen und habe promt einen 23er Barsch gefangen. Es folgten noch einig kleinere. Fazit sind fänig. :m


----------



## jvonzun (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

im Dunkeln erwobbelt!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Yes yes yes
Heute endlich mal eine neue und auch ordentlichere Spinn Combo geholt. Dazu einige Köder, Beratung und gute Ratschläge.

Und dann hat es kaum ein paar Würfe gebraucht, da hat der Hecht auf das Frosch Imitat gebissen.

Kurze Zeit später habe ich mich gefreut wie ein Kind zu Weihnachten.
Endlich den langersehnten Fisch :l

62cm mit 1,5 kg


----------



## motocross11 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






So es hat wieder geklappt [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! #6

Ich war auch mal wieder "barscheln". Die große Menge scheint noch nicht unterwegs zu sein, die Durchschnittsgröße war aber ganz nett.


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein 65er von einer kurzen Stippvisite am Vereinssee.


----------



## angelfreak69 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dienstag Abend nach der Arbeit einfach mal spontan auf den Bodden geschippert, bei ca 30°C. Innerhalb weniger Minuten hat's ordentlich gerappelt :vik: 82 und 69 cm.


----------



## olli81 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mittag ne Stunde am Rhein gewesen und neben einen kleinen döbel und mehrerer verhauener Bisse gabs es diesen 28cm Kameraden.
meinen ersten rhein barsch.:vik:


Anhang anzeigen 220055


----------



## Topic (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nabend leute,

hier mal ein Nachtrag von Sonntag und Montag.....

Sonntag gings auf die Ostsee....etliche Dorsche.....paar Wittlinge....paar Heringe und paar Flundern,Schollen und Klieschen....und dieser Kamerade der beim Plattenjiggen gebissen hat.
















Am Montag gings auf Zander....Ergebniss...
Mein Kumpel 2...ich 0 ...dafür 10 Gummifische ärmer :c:c:c


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brauni (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War die letzten Tage auch öfter mal am Wasser! Gab einige Zander! Hier mal der beste!
Petri an alle Fänger!super Fische!


----------



## Maas-runner94 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern absoluten hot Spot an der Maas ausmachen können!
Ergebnis gestern:

Mit einem Teamkollegen zusammen 11 barsche bis 30cm, 4 hechte Inklusive einem 80+ fisch drangehabt, aber nur den kleinsten und die barsche landen können...  

Köder nr 1 war Spinner, zu unserem erstaunen!

Der Kollege hatte heute Mittag 7 fische, inklusive 1m+ wels!
Ich selbst heut Abend 6 barsche bis 31cm... 
Alles in allem nicht die größten fische, aber für die aktuellen Bedingungen in der Maas Top Ergebnisse, gerade als Uferangler!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## paule79 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
gestern bin ich ,mit meinem Angelkollegen Ameisentatto, am Rhein unterwegs gewesen,um den Zandern nachzustellen.

Da  der Wasserstand zur Zeit recht niedrig ist ,hatten wir uns entschieden  mit Wobblern ,in die Nacht hinein,die Buhnen abzufischen,was sich  aufgrund mangels raubernder Fische ,an der Oberfläche,nicht als ideal  erwies.

Also griff ich wieder zum Gummifisch.

Es dauerte nicht lange,da bog sich meine Rute ordentlich.
Was ich komisch fand,war der "Biss".
Es fühlte sich an,als wenn man den Köder durch Seerosen führt und hängen bleibt.
Trotzdem,mein Adrenalinspiegel stieg in die Höhe und ich freute mich schon auf einen guten Fisch.

Nach einigem hin und her konnte ich dann eine,für meine Vorstellung, große Brasse von ca. 60 cm landen.
Diese hatte ich allerdings an der Rückenflosse gehakt,deswegen auch der "gute" Drill.

Die Brasse war zwar nicht mein Zielfisch,aber schon mal kein Schneider.

Dann ging wieder eine ganze Zeit lang gar nix,noch nicht mal nen Hänger oder sowas.
(Normalerweise  bin ich immer die Hängersuchmaschine,wenn wir zwei losziehen,aber so  langsam klappt es auch bei mir ohne Hänger,zumindest nicht am laufenden  Band.)

Einige Buhnen weiter,die Sonne war verschwunden,gabs dann endlich wenigstens mal nen Hänger.
Um diesen zu lösen bin ich dann von der Buhnenmitte in Richtung Buhnenkopf gegangen.

Haken und Köder kontrolliert,und wenn man schon mal da ist macht man natürlich ein paar Würfe.
2.  Wurf vom Buhnenkopf und mein bis jetzt größter Zander ,,aus dem Rhein  biß auf einen Keitech Easy Shiner 4" in Electric Blue am 14 g Kopf.

Wenn die Größen der Fische weiterhin so steigen,bin ich in 6 Wochen bei nem Meter angelangt. 

Carsten


----------



## angelfreak69 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern mal einen Abend den aalen nachgestellt.. kein Riese mit 62cm, aber genau richtig für die räucherTonne :q


----------



## danny7017 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und hier ein Zander von heute morgen. Petri an alle Anderen.


----------



## Strykee (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich konnte letzte Woche eine schöne ca 90 cm große Hechtdame erwischen 

Gebissen hat sie auf einen 9cm Wobbler in ca 1m Tiefe.


----------



## Harry$ (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[/attach]





harry$ schrieb:


> konnte gestern drei zander landen #h
> hier einer davon!


----------



## motocross11 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut wieder an der Elbe gewesen nach ein paar Minuten direkt an der Prallseite 1 m vorm Land nen hammerharten Biss bekommen, am Band hing ein 90+ Zander. Leider schlitzte er nach kurzem Drill aus[emoji17]. Aber wenigstens gab es noch ne kleines Trostpflaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fury87 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern für 2 Stunden am Kanal, und konnte insgesamt 6 Zander  Fangen! 2 Aussteiger gab es auch noch! Die Bisse waren zum teil sehr  vorsichtig, und man musste schon richtig bei der sache sein, um sie  Verwerten zu können!


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

leider wenig Zeit gerade
freue mich aber über jeden Hecht!


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab hier noch nie 'nen Fang gepostet, aber diesen möchte ich Auwa widmen.

In irgendeiner der Fish'n'Fun-Folgen, die ich geliebt habe, spricht er vom Zander als seinem 'Angstgegner', weil er mit diesen so gar nicht zu Potte kam.

Mir ging's immer genauso.
Früher hab ich in der Ems noch ab und an mal welche erwischt, einmal sogar 3 in weniger als 10Minuten.
Dann zig Jahre im Kanal nur noch Zwerge oder Beifänge in der Schonzeit ...wenn überhaupt mal.
Zander ist einfach nicht meins.

Und dann steigt mir heute Abend dieses Moped an einem Vereinssee ein. Auf 'nen für Hechte gedachten Jackson Real Jerk. Knüppelharter Biss, Drill wie für Mädchen.
Hat 'nur' 66cm, aber ein Figürchen wie Cindy aus Marzahn.
Freu mich wie Sau, deswegen fuhr der auch mit heim (nehme sonst so gut wie nie Fische mit).
Somit wird meine Mama (83J.) mit Zanderfilet überrascht, wenn'se aus dem Seniorenurlaub kommt.
Nu muss ich nur noch nachlesen, wie man die am besten zubereitet. #c

Werd dabei mit Wein auf Auwa anstossen!
Mach's gut, altes Haus.


----------



## motocross11 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






 kurz mal 10 min mit softjerk probiert[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Kiste, war das ein geiler Angeltag.
Bin alleine noch los und habe an zwei Flüssen mein Glück probiert.
Nach einem brauchbaren Barsch und 4 weiteren Bissen hat es dann auf einen Krautblinker gebissen.

Nach einigen Minuten Kampf und Drill habe ich den Hecht dann, trotz zu kleinem Kescher, landen können. 
3,5kg schwer und c.a. 75cm das Moped

Sau geil und über Glücklich das es endlich klappt :vik:


----------



## cws001 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

meiner vom WE

Gruss Chris


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte auch mal wieder einen Maßigen zum Landgang überreden (53cm, c&r): 



nebenbei gabs noch zig Baby-Barsche und n paar Baby-Zander...


----------



## twitch (18. Juni 2014)

Zuerst einmal ein kräftiges Petri allen Erfolgreichen !!

Leider hat bei uns, aufgrund der starken Wasserstandsschwankungen der letzten 8 Jahre in "meiner" Talsperre, der Fischbestand sehr gelitten (meist wird abgelassen, wenn die Weissfische o. Zander gelaicht haben).
Daher sind die beiden auf dem 1. Foto derzeit von der Größe her ganz ok (63 und 58 cm). 
Der Nächste ist gerade so maßig und schwimmt wieder, die unteren beiden sind 70 und 68 cm.
Fast alle wurden mit dem selbstgebundenen Enrico's Peanut Butter Fly Streamer in den letzten Tagen erbeutet.

Anhang anzeigen 220254


Anhang anzeigen 220255


Anhang anzeigen 220256


----------



## motocross11 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern im Rhein bei Duisburg diesen schönen 62er Zetti landen können.
Gefangen auf ein am Grund angebotenes Rotauge


----------



## jvonzun (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander beim Schleppen


----------



## olli81 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 220283


Anhang anzeigen 220284


heute mittag kurz am vereinsweiher gewesen. 

Der barsch hat knappe 30cm

der Hecht exakt 70cm. Das bild ist leider mal wieder nicht so berauschend.
selbstauslöser beim handy, das muss ich was üben.


----------



## shafty262 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor 2 Wochen mein ersten hecht drann gehabt und seit dem knallst iwie dauernd auf gummi. [emoji2]

Anhang anzeigen 220290


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach zwei Zandern konnte ich einen 65er Hecht landen. 
Hatte 1 3/4 Kg.
Gefangen im Rhein bei Köln.


----------



## Topic (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

letzten Sonntag wieder ne Elbtour gestartet...

neben 3 kleineren Zandern bis 50 cm blieben diese beiden Genossen hängen ^^



69 cm

das is meiner :vik::vik::vik: ...mein erster Rapfen und dann  gleich so eine wumme....und dann auf oberflächenköder...sah der biss krass aus als der fisch von unten kam den köder attakierte, sich komplett aus dem wasser schraubte und dann nur noch in die bremse hämmerte ^^


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ui, da sind ein paar echt tolle Bilder bei.
Petri 

Bin auch gerade wieder da.
3 Hechte. Zwei davon durften wieder schwimmen. Einer mit 60cm ist perfekt für die Auflauf Form und durfte mit.

Toller Tag und unendlich froh das es endlich klappt 

Sorry wegen der provisorischen Bilder, war leider alleine los.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein weiterer "Nacht-Fisch"


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Dann bring ich mal etwas"Frabe rein" :Bei mir gabs von zweieinhalb Tagen Fischen an der Saar folgendes Ergebnis: Ein gut 50 er Aland, gefangen auf AMP Wakebait jr. von Biovex- und der Rapfen (66cm) abends auf ein ca 12 cm langes, an der feinen Posenmontage angebotenes Rotauge- der ging ab an der Matche mit 0,20er Schnur, habe schön geschwitzt, bis ich ihn im Kescher hatte!


----------



## Arango (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Kapfstarker 85ziger Rheinhecht :m


----------



## 13Müller (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nur 35 cm aber dafür schön dick! Hatte leider seine Streifen vergessen, daher keine Schönheit [emoji26]


----------



## Sea-Trout (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Arango schrieb:


> Kapfstarker 85ziger Rheinhecht :m


Petri#6,

der hat ja eine aussergewöhnliche Färbung im Vergleich zu unseren Hechten hier.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
War gestern auch mal wieder am Rhein.

I love my Ikuru


----------



## seba (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Pipboy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander - 66 cm 2,8 Kilo

Mein erster Raubfisch überhaupt der das Mindestmaß überschritten hat


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich geht es langsamm mit dem Aal bei uns los. Dachte schon wird ein scheix Aaljahr. Aber ich glaube es entwickelt sich.79 und 83cm, 1020 und 1140g. Sind auf dem Bild schon ausgenommen.


----------



## One2 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch mal wieder einer der sich bei meinen "Erfolgen" überhaupt lohnt zu posten! Der erste Barsch von mir der 15cm überschreitet - und zwar mehr als doppelt...
32cm hatte der gute als er heut morgen ausm DEK kam... 






Mobil gesendet


----------



## motocross11 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Kumpel von mir hat heut den dritten Zander seines Lebens gefangen und dann gleich ne Kirsche von 102 cm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
nach Ende der Schonzeit konnte ich mich auch endlich wieder so richtig  austoben. Welches Gewicht in welcher Tiefe? Welcher Winkel vom Ufer zur  Strömung? Wie viele Jigs bis zum nächsten Hänger etc... Auch in diesem Jahr war es unglaublich spannend zu  beobachten, wie sich das Fressverhalten der Zander im Laufe der Zeit  entwickelt. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich jetzt seit drei Jahren ganz  penibel Fangbücher führe, habe ich auch dieses Jahr festgestellt wie  verblüffend es ist, dass die Tiere nicht nur das ganze Jahr über im  Wasser herumdümpeln, sondern auf eine unglaublich spezifische Art und  Weise Köder, Führung, Standplätze und Tageszeiten bevorzugen und in  welch kurzer Zeit sich Änderungen in ihrem Verhaltensmuster zeigen, die  man auch immer sicherer prognostizieren und ausnutzen kann.

Was mich bisher jedoch am meisten erstaunt hat, ist warum ich  ausschließlich an meinem Hausgewässer (400h Talsperre) fange. In den  letzten Wochen fischte ich am Rhein in Köln und am Main in Frankfurt,  trotz größter Bemühungen war da nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu reißen!  Bei den Kollegen an der Mosel ist seit Ende der Schonzeit auch absolut  tote Hose, obwohl die Fische nach dem Laichgeschäft doch abgehen müssten  wie Schmitz Katz!?

Mir ist es jedoch gelungen mittlerweile über 30GB Videomaterial zu  sammeln und zahlreiche Live-Bisse zu dokumentieren. Ende des Jahres wird  alles veröffentlicht.

Einer der besseren Exemplare
(85er)  hatte gestern beim ersten Wurf nach Spotwechsel, auf über 60m  Distanz gebissen. Die ganze Aufnahme dauerte mit Einstellungen, Wurf,  Drill, Landung, Abschiedsfoto und Release keine 4 Minuten!

Was mir bei der Videoanalyse aber immer wieder auffällt ist, wie  verflucht wichtig der Anhieb beim Gufieren ist! Ausnahmslos jeder meint   immer Angeschlagen zu haben, aber  gerade mal 1-2 von über 10 Anglern  machens richtig und genau die beschweren sie nie über Aussteiger, das  ist kein Zufall.


----------



## _Chris (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...meine Freundin hat sich auch mal wieder ausgetobt ! Zwar kein Monster von Fisch, aber 70 cm hatte er dann schon.


----------



## Silverfish1 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner Nachtrag von gestern abend, 93cm


----------



## motocross11 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Kumpel hat wohl ne kleine Strähne erwischt, während mir ein guter Fisch ausgeschlitzt ist, erwischt er diesen schönen 74er an gleicher Stelle wo er einen Tag zuvor den 102er hatte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glatte 80


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fänger.
Ich habe auch mal wieder einen




81  cm


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen vor der arbeit gab es dann noch mal was für meine Pumpe.5.30 uhr 71cm Topwater und der Tag kann beginnen.:m


----------



## Topic (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag von Sonntag....





mein kollege hatte leider den finger auf der linse..hats aber erst mitbekommen als der fisch mir wieder ins wasser gefallen is .
81 cm gebissen auf nen 16 cm shaker

war extrem windig den tag...hatte in der absinkphase noch 2 bisse die ich nich verwerten konnte sowie einen einschlag einen meter vor dem boot...





gebissen beim barschangeln auf nen kleinen weißen easy shiner...
mein kumpel hatte dann noch auf gezupften köderfisch nen guten verloren.....nach kurzem heftigen drill schlitzte der fisch aus...

außerdem gab es noch ne menge barsche in größen von 10-25 cm.

sonntag gehts wieder los#6


----------



## Tino34 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:q vom Sonntag :q:

116cm Kirsche :k

 Danke Mario, sehr geile Tour!!!


----------



## motocross11 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






gestern Abend beim Zanderangeln. 82cm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzJosef (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So Jungs, dann will ich auch mal. Von den letzten 2 Ausflügen:

Dublette!
Unten ein 5cm !!! Gufi, oben eine kleine Nassfliege.

44cm & 42cm 

68cm Hecht, ebenfalls auf 5cm Gufi^^

Tut mir Leid für die hässliche Bearbeitung, leider geht es wohl Heutzutage nicht mehr anders....


54cm Regenbogner bei Nacht am Rhein auf Köfi habe ich im Rhein Thread gepostet, kann es wohl nicht noch einmal hochladen.


----------



## soadillusion (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, dann war ich dieses Jahr auch das erste mal angeln. Und gleich 3 Zander gefangen. Einer mit 66 cm, 55 cm und 48 cm. Die letzten beiden schwimmen im Wasser, der erste in der Bratpfanne.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## loete1970 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

von Gestern, aus dem "Ruhrpottkanal": 42 cm - ist ab sofort mein PB!


----------



## Zander Pille (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Während alle das Spiel Deutschland VS USA angeschaut haben bin ich Angeln gegangen:q

Diese Ruhe einfach herlich kein Auto kein Mensch auf der Straße einfach herlich :vik:

Hat sich super gelohnt |supergri


----------



## Zander Pille (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Nachtrag =)

Von der kleinen Variante hab ich locker 12 erwischt ...


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von gestern Abend 

Barsch 44cm


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

den gab es gestern Mittag auch noch nur blöd wenn man alleine mit dem Waller ist um ein Bild zu machen. 

Also ein Wallerselfie  1,20m


----------



## loete1970 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es eine Regenbogenforelle von 52 cm


----------



## jvonzun (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war wieder einmal im Klassenlager und konnte oft fischen #6! Neben Karpfen gab es auch richtig grosse Schweizer Egli!


----------



## Lucius (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn nach gerade mal 3 Stunden auf dem Wasser dein Köder so aussieht, weißt du das  sich das Aufstehen um 4.30 gelohnt hat! :m

Anhang anzeigen 220710



2 Zander von ca. 40cm und CA. 50cm (was bei uns am See ganz Ok ist) und 2 Hechte von 70cm....und noch ein paar schöne Attacken, das ganze von ca. 6.00 - 7.00 und dann war´s fast wie abgeschnitten...

Anhang anzeigen 220711

Anhang anzeigen 220712

Anhang anzeigen 220713

Anhang anzeigen 220714


----------



## RabenHerzBo (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute drei stundne den rhk mit der spinne beackert lohn war  en schoener punker


----------



## nichtsfaenger (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein 1,00m Hecht und 77cm Zander vom Freitag.


----------



## brauni (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! geile Fische
War auch ni ganz untätig u. konnte paar schöne fische fangen! Hier mal ein paar davon.
Anhang anzeigen 220775


Anhang anzeigen 220776


Anhang anzeigen 220777


----------



## olli81 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann von gestern leider nur eine größenwahnsinnige grundel melden.
Anhang anzeigen 220786


kaum größer als der Gummi.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



olli81 schrieb:


> Kann von gestern leider nur eine größenwahnsinnige grundel melden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 220786
> 
> ...




Selber Gummi, selbe Grundel^^
Anhang anzeigen 220787


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fänge hier #6

Ich war am Freitag auf Barsch und Aitel Jagd. Konnte auch 2 kleine Barsche um die 20 cm und 3 Aitel und die 40 cm erwischen. Aber was ich an diesem Tag an der leichten Veritas bis 15 Gramm WG  noch erwischen konnte war echt der Hammer.
Karpfen 72 cm und Barbe 65 cm beiden gebissen auf meinen Cannibal Shad 6,8 cm im Glitter Bug Dekor. An dieser leichten Rute waren das zwei fantastische Drills


----------



## gizzmo2k (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






46er Barsch mit folgender Kombination:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topic (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner Nachtrag....
Tour auf Mefo....es blieben aber nur paar Hornis hängen..
vom den Fischen selbst keinen Bilder dafür von ein paar eindrücke von dem Abend....
















vom Sonntag
Bei mir gab es 2 Hechte ....einen so um 70 cm auf nen 16cm Shaker...einen so um 60 auf nen kleinen Wobbler..sowie paar Barsche bis ca 30 cm...hab keinen der Fische gemessen...

mein kollege war hauptsächlich mit der Fuselpeitsche aktiv...konnte paar Barsche landen...

Hier einer davon....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Juni:*
RabenHerzBo


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## gizzmo2k (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch )






Bild von 'nem mittleren Barsch von gestern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. War auch mal wieder unterwegs. 1 kleiner Zetti ist's geworden, leider wollen die großen noch nicht so recht. Aber das wird schon, bin da optimistisch. Wenn das Wasser wieder steigt knallt es. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neuer Zander-PB #6


----------



## shafty262 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster ü 30 Barsch [emoji2] nachdem ich letzte Woche einen noch größeren verloren hab[emoji16]. 







Und dann nochmal nen kleiner Essox den ich leider entnehmen musste da beim Anschlag eine Kiemenseite gerissen ist. War aber noch 3 cm unter Vereinsmaß.


----------



## motocross11 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






nich groß, aber mein erster Walli dieses Jahr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingkurt70 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Zander im Hamburger Hafen waren diese Woche in Beißlaune. 

Insgesamt kamen 15 Stück an Land, der größte um die 80 Zentimeter:


----------



## d0ni (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hätt hier noch einen von dieser Woche


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger
Zander aus der Mittagshitze - 85cm -  aus 17m tiefe.




Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich könnt mal wieder ko*zen.

Ein 50er Hecht mit einem langen grünen Stahlvorfach, Wirbel und 1 m Monofil im Hals. Drilling unrettbar im Schlund.
Welcher Ar..h angelt mit fingerlangen Köfis am Drilling, lässt schlucken und sich dann von einem 600g Fisch die SChnur abreissen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der kleine wird wohl verhungern, hat sich vehement 2 mal auf meinen Gummifisch gestürzt. Soll ich den jetzt erlösen und in die Hecken werfen? Kein Chance an den Drilling ranzukommen.
Hab ihn wieder eingesetzt und viel Glück gewünscht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werf den Kollegen auch mal mit rein - kam beim Zanderfischen in der Elbe zum vorschein:


----------



## brauni (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Wenn wir schon bei den wallern sind hab ich auch noch einen von gestern nach dem Gewitter!


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, besonders an Bräuni, ist je eine Granate
War auch nicht untätig, 4 Aale von der letzten Aaltour.




Gruß|wavey:


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern Abend auch was 
















Noch n paar tierische Kumpel getroffen 
Den hier und n Fuchs.
Gevatter Fuchs hatte aber keine Lust auf n Foto


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## jvonzun (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## shafty262 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und mal wieder einen schönen Essox aus der Mittagssonne


----------



## Bassey (8. Juli 2014)

Wir hatten gestern bei erbarmundsloser Nachmittagssonne drei Schniepel, zwei barsche und dieses hübsche Exemplar. Vermessen wurde nicht, irgendwo zwischen 70 und 80cm war der Fisch angesiedelt denke ich und stand sehr gut im Futter...



Anhang anzeigen 221148


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, schöne Fische an Land gezaubert worden #6

Ich konnte gestern Abend bei nem spontanen Kurztripp neben nem kleinen Barsch noch diesen 63´iger Esox zum kurzen Landgang überreden... Hat sich glatt drei mal auf den Gummi gestürzt bis er dann auch mal hing 

Wünsch euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg und stramme Schnüre |wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Also ich bin ja eigentlich kein Welsangler, aber... 
Naja heut zum letzten Waller noch doppelt nachgelegt: 107cm & 70cm


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

moin, ich war mit meiner freundin mal wieder an der deutschen nordsee...ein paar wölfe gab es, aber leider nichts dickes...12 bis mitte 50cm


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich musste mich mit den kleineren begnügen


----------



## RayZero (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

55er Esox aus einem schönen Kiessee - gebissen auf toten Köderfisch am Sbiro auf Grund.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!
> 
> Also ich bin ja eigentlich kein Welsangler, aber...
> Naja heut zum letzten Waller noch doppelt nachgelegt: 107cm & 70cm





Petri!

Wenn du mitgenommen hast, den kleineren würd ich im ganzen Räuchern, den größeren nur in Filets. Is unglaublich köstlich.
Sollten sie wieder schwimmen, is das auch super |wavey:


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier 2 schöne barsche aus gennep, mit drop schrott und Wurm gefangen...

Der schöne zander hat beim schleppen mit wobbler gebissen...

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach ja, hier:

Letzte Woche hab ich einen schönen barsch haken können!

Beim ausdrillen im flachwasser auf einmal ein schwarm großer barsche, schätze alle auf 40- 45cm ein!
Schnell die Kamera gepackt und beim drillen draufgehalten... 
Der gefangene barsch hatte "nur" knapp 35cm... 

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dunkelbunt (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so aber jetzt mit foto


----------



## sadako (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einige Fänge der letzten Wochen


----------



## buddah (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri - die Brücke  kenn ich doch


----------



## MarcoZG (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern in der Mildenitz gefangen , war sehr lecker


----------



## Maas-runner94 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern mit einem Kollege aus nem anderen Forum und einem Anfänger zusammen zur Maas gefahren... 4 fische insgesamt...
Konnte meinen zander PB um 2cm anschrauben!

Für unseren Flussabschnitt sind fische ü 65 wegen viel-knüpplern echt selten geworden...


----------



## Schuschek (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil Jungs, sehr schöne Fänge. #6

Bei mir gab es auch mal einen schicken Hecht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir war heute Schniepel Tag....

Ein 75er





ein 60er





und ein 70er


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Bild vom 70er und 75er exakt das selbe ist?
> 
> Jedenfalls Petri =)



Jau sorry, bin durcheinander gekommen. Habs korrigiert.



Fares schrieb:


> du siehst immer gleich aus!
> Hast du die kamera an ein Stativ angebracht?



So ähnlich...|rolleyes


----------



## FranzJosef (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## carpjunkie (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## shafty262 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder ein paar Barsche rausgezuppelt. Zwar nicht die größten aber dafuer schön gefärbt.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zander nr. 3 auf den für mich neuen Testköder vom Angelshop Goch!   Freut mich absolut, hat direkt nen Stammplatz in meiner Box erobert!


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Wasser in der Elbe Steigt und endlich sind die Zander wieder aktiv[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olli81 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend für 2 stunden am vereins weiher gewesen.
4 barsche 20 bis 32cm einen schniepel hecht der im wasser vom haken gelöst wurde.
Anhang anzeigen 221412


Anhang anzeigen 221413


----------



## kischt (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs die nächsten Tage auch wieder paar Fische. Zwar keine schönen Bilder,  aber immerhin welche.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute bei unmöglichem Hechtwetter. Sonne, Nachmittags und 24 Grad Wasser
knallte dieser wunderschöne 92iger auf meinen geliebten BellyDog. Sonnenstich? 
Mein Sohn Eddie durfte posieren. Anschließend gingen beide wieder baden…


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, mein erster Angelausflug als Weltmeister war auch gleich ein Erfolg :q 

Heute Nacht gabs nen schönen Zander #6


----------



## jvonzun (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich habe heute meine persönliche Seesaibling-Tiefsee-Schlepp-Saison eröffnet!


----------



## Besorger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es ist doch SCHÖÖÖÖN wenn ein Plan Funktioniert   
Gezielte Spinwallis- Check(leider den entgegner verloren)
Gezielte Barsch PB- Check
Gezielte Zander Mutti -Check 
mal das ergebis von 3 wochen Köderbaden


----------



## brauni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri geile Fische!#6
War am we. auch wieder unterwegs bissl Räuber ärgern!|supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Beifang.
In der nähe nen Meter an der Oberfläche noch gesehen, wollte aber nicht beißen. Freue mich aber auch über den kleinen mit der großen Klappe.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaja


----------



## motocross11 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern Abend eine schöne Hechtmutti mit 90 cm  gefangen auf Real Eel in 30 cm Olive Pearl. 

Grüße und Petri zu den tollen Fängen


----------



## Besorger (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

MOIN MOIN FRÜHSPORT BEENDET leider nur mit doofen selbstauslöser :/


----------



## masterpike (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Was in Schweden so alles auf Gummi steht...|supergri|supergri:m











Reichlich Zander gab es natürlich auch...






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Besorger (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

feieraben runde gab nach 5min eine 51er mit kack foto und eine 37er ohne bild


----------



## Besorger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin


----------



## topbiss (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Letzte Woche auf einen oberflächenwobbler gefangen. Mit 70 cm ein schöner hecht wenn man bedenkt dass das Gewässer ein Teich im Wald war.


----------



## motocross11 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag wollte ich auf Zander in der Elbe angeln, aber nach 4 Stunden und nicht einem Biss wechselte ich an ein Wehr um es kurz auf Rapfen zu versuchen. Der erste Wurf brachte gleich einen brachialen Biss auf Illex Water Monitor. Ein gut 75 cm länger Rapfen lies sich schnell heran holen, ich wollte grad zur Landung ansetzen, da explodierte der Rapfen und schoss los. Leider hatte ich die Bremse vom Zander angeln noch voll zu. Fazit Schnurbruch[emoji30]. Aber schnell neu montiert und weiter, in den nächsten 2 1/2 Stunden konnte ich noch 19 Rapfen zwischen 55 und 77 cm fangen. Was für ein Hammer Nachmittag[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schniepel-Alarm an der schönen Wertach


----------



## Besorger (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den rapfen geile nummer !

Zuerst halten wir es garnicht aus die Sonne Brennt auf dem Wasser und die Fische haben genau so wenig bock sich zu bewegen wie wir! 

Dann kommt kaum mal wieder Kühleres klima und Heftige regenschauer abgewechselt mit Sonne Regen Sonne Regen und siehe da schon Lohnt sich auch die Mühe NASS BIS AUF DIE SOCKEN zu werden !

Also wurden mal die etwas Tieferenbereiche mit Meinem Swimbait (ich taufte sie:FRIEDA) abgefischt und einfach monoton eingekurbelt UND DANN..... RUMST es in einer tour   und ich konnte sogar meinen PB Hecht fangen. Wo das ältere ehepaar neben uns im Boot etwas Sauer war als der Fisch mir wieder ins Wasser geglitten ist  zumal er auf ihrer Wurfdistanz gebissen hatte !   GEIl diese Brachialen bisse mit langsam geführen Swimbaits


----------



## d0ni (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier nen kleiner auf Popper


----------



## Toifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

ich konnte Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht diesen Spitzkopf erwischen ...





Sorry für die schlechte bildquali -,-"....


Greetz 
Toifel


----------



## 13Müller (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte Barsche am UL Geschirr (0-5WG Rute) ärgern.  Aber auf den 2er Mepps ging jeden 2. Wurf ein U15 Barsch) Also Rute überfordern umd 4er dran. Bumms Esox. Mit 80 kein großer aber an dem Geschirr schöner Drill und Kompliment an Rolle bzw. Bremse [emoji6]













Hatte leider keine Abhakmatte mit weil es ja nur auf Barsch gehen sollte (Ursprünglich sogar nur Köfi Vorrat auffrischen). Hab ich drauß gelernt [emoji26]


----------



## kischt (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende gab es wieder schöne Barsche. Kaum fällt der Wasserstand wollen sie nicht richtig beißen.


----------



## soadillusion (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder einer


----------



## Topic (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern waren wir dank urlaub mal mitten in der woche unterwegs....
ziel waren barsch und hecht und vielleicht einen der wenigen zander in diesen gewässern zu überlisten...

die ersten barsche waren schnell gefangen...alles keine riesen...
hier und da mal einen bis an die 30 cm...

stelle gewechselt..barsche an der wasseroberfläche rauben sehn und nen twitch bait durch gezubbelt...bäm einschlag....riesen wiederstand aber der fisch bewegte sich nicht vom fleck...die bremse fing langsam an zu surren als das surren zum kreischen wurde...der fisch riss etwa 50 meter schnur von der rolle....wir dachten ein riesen hecht hatte sich den kleinen wobbler geschnappt..da wir nur mir fc als vorfach angelten hofften wir das dass vorfach hält....nach etwa 10 minuten drill unter vollspannung...dachten wir uns das dass kein hecht sein kann...wir spekulierten auf einen der wenigen waller in diesem gewässer...kurz darauf sahen wir den fisch zum ersten mal...ein mamorkarpfen den mein kollege vorne am kopf gehakt hatte...gehe nich davon aus das er beißen wollte :q...wir schätzten den fisch so auf 80 bis 90 cm....naja der drill ging weiter...immer wieder langefluchten von 20 bis 30 m....bei dem leichten geschnirr...ne biomaster mit ca 20 gr wg und nem 0,08mm geflecht konnten mein kumpel halt nich wirklich druck aufbauen....nach dem der fisch langsam müde wurde fuhren wir richtung ufer um den fisch zu landen....nach 2-3 weiteren fluchten konnten wir den fisch dann landen....wir waren von der größe beeindruckt....



















der gute hatte 101 cm....der erste fisch von meinem kollegen über 100 cm...


----------



## Besorger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geil die beissen ziemlich selten  meist werden sie durch zufall gehakt  PETRI 

gestern wollte der 60er Barsch immer noch nicht aber hat seine Kleinen Mini Brüder Geschickt und mein Kollege Matthias Melchior konnte 2 Vampiere überzeugen zu beissen


----------



## motocross11 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend noch mal kurz am Wehr vom Samstag gewesen, weil ich wissen wollte ob das nur Zufall war am Samstag. Wehr war leider teilweise geschlossen weshalb das Wasser ziehmlich ruhig war, aber es raubte, also Stickbait montiert und los, aber außer 2 kleiner anfasser nix. Wobbler montiert der 0,5 - 1 m tief lief und Zack es lief ganz ordentlich. 1 Hecht und 3 Rapfen in ner halben Stunde, dazu noch 4 Biss versiebt und 1 Hecht der mir das Vorfach kappte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmayer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier das Bild


----------



## bream (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

boardie chris.87 und ich waren gestern abend mal für 3 stündchen am rhein. 

das magere ergebnis: jeder einen barsch. 
aber wenigstens nicht geschneidert


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ein paar kriege ich auch wieder zusammen.


----------



## Teichbubi (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

den Barsch wollten wir zügig wieder freilassen, daher ist das Foto nicht so gut gelungen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal endlich wieder ein etwas grösserer.
103 cm


----------



## kischt (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs unter anderem diese große Raubauge von 32 cm:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch mal zwei Nachzügler von heute abend. 
112 cm und 80 cm


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! War wieder zum Rapfen angeln. Es war schon 20 Uhr als ich ankam und es waren keine raubenden Rapfen zu sehen. Aber trotzdem die Wobblerpalette durch probiert, aber kein zupfer. Bevor du nach Haus fährst dacht ich mir kurz noch an ein anderes Wehr um mal zu schauen wie es da so aussieht. Angekommen, da sah ich es die Rapfen waren hier voll in fahrt also los. Aber es kamen keine Attacken. Ich hab wieder alle wobbler probiert aber nix. Dann aus Verzweifelung einen Mini Spinner mit nem kleinen Gummifisch dran montiert, das Ding war winzig und ich konnte es mit der Rute grad so 10 m werfen. Aber das war anscheinend der richtige Köder sofort gab es Attacken und ich konnte dann noch 4 Rapfen landen. Den einen musste ich leider entnehmen, da er den Spinner so dermaßen tief drin hatte das ich ihn nicht Blutfrei raus bekam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic.j (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

Gestern Nacht eine große Überraschung.Eine Quappe mit 57cm,meine erste.

Anhang anzeigen 221801



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs...
Ich habe auch mal wieder 2
ein 70er Hecht





Und ein 78er Zander


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch mal 6 von heute..





72 cm





78cm





82 cm





60cm






65 cm






90 cm


----------



## brauni (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! 
Ich war am we. mal mit Oberflächenködern unterwegs u. gleich beim 1. Wurf explodierte die Wasseroberfläche u. es kam u.a. dieser schöne 74er zum Vorschein!


----------



## den#777 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern #6,

  vorletzten Montag war ich wieder mal, waren es nur kleine aber feine…


Anhang anzeigen 221882


Anhang anzeigen 221883


Anhang anzeigen 221884


----------



## Hezaru (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toll was hier gefangen wird, Petri..
ich finde bei Tommi wirkt das Lächeln bei unter Neunzig schon etwas verkrampft|supergri
Aber:
Besonders Toll finde ich ist die Quappe von Magic.j mitten im Juli#6
Meine letzte mit 61 cm hab ich Mitte April gefangen, später mal an gleicher Stelle nen Wels mit ca.80cm verloren.
@Magic.j
Hau doch mal paar Infos raus mit Wann,Wo, Wie|kopfkrat

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## telron (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Barsch seit ich letztes Jahr mit dem Angeln wieder angefangen habe. War im Urlaub an der Ostsee und hab dort an einen kleinen Teich gefischt. Posenmontage + Dendro als Köder. Gab danach noch n paar mehr bei einer Größe zwischen 10 und 25cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Party hart ... und so


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger einiger echter Traumfische bzw. geiler Fischstrecken!!! Echt klasse, was hier gefangen wird! #6

Ich hab' auch endlich wieder einen vorzeigbaren Fang machen können! Ü60 Fische sind bei uns momentan nicht leicht zu ergattern und die vielen Schniepel sind kein Foto wert...

65er


----------



## Besorger (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was alles so zwischen den zandern rum schleimt interessant  es gab einen guten einschlag


----------



## Bela B. (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Gestern ging es nach sehr langer langer Angelpause zum Spinnangeln.Ich war in Sachsen Anhalt an der Elbe unterwegs.
Dabei konnte ich zwei Hechte von 83cm und 67cm landen.

Bela B.


----------



## d0ni (31. Juli 2014)

Geile Hechte,

ich hab heut nur n Hecht, n Barsch und den Rapfen. Aber schön mitn Schlauchi rumgedüst



Anhang anzeigen 222091


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es Barsch




48 cm


----------



## Cocu (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die hier gelten doch wohl auch als Raubfische, oder?

Gefangen östlich von Lübeck, aber noch vor Boltenhagen, vom Boot aus!


----------



## soadillusion (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder ein kleiner 45er...mehr geht wohl bei uns zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die SÜßESTE ÜBERRASCHUNG die man beim Aalangeln haben kann * . * 

 C&R


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen.
Ich war auch auf Schlangen. Waller gibts hier zum Glück  nicht.









Gruß#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es wieder Barsche




38 cm




40 cm




49 cm


----------



## Gruschan (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Live von der Talsperre Pöhl  PS Foto ist am Bungalow aufgenommen. 54cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Juli:*
motocross11


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 35er Barsch von Sohn Timo





und ein 90er Hecht von mir.


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich saß Gestern mit der Freundin auf Aal ... außer 2 Schnürsenkeln und einer "Kaulquappe" (=Wels unter 30cm) gabs noch diese beiden Moppel als Beifang für die Räuchertonne.
Beide knapp 70cm.
#h


----------



## topbiss (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist ja eigentlich keine Leistung am Forellensee aber für 3std. puff fand ich das Ergebnis ganz gut zumal bei den anderen Forellenseeanhängern bei 3 Stück Ende angesagt war. Köder waren ausschließlich Bienenmaden.


----------



## motocross11 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. War Freitag kurz los und wollte eigentlich mal wieder die Zander ärgern, aber es Biss nur ein ca. 60er Rapfen und ein 78er Hecht.


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag hats auch mal wieder gerumpelt  90 cm Hechtdame auf Real Eel.


----------



## RayZero (4. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Barsch am Wochenende hat mich vor dem Schneidern bewart. Ansonsten ging garnichts an der Wertach, außer eine Millionen Hänger ...

Anhang anzeigen 222355


----------



## Jiggonaut (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also, weil es mein erster im Rhein war, hier mal ein 70er Rapfen, der gestern auf den Zandergummi eingestiegen ist. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Flymen (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 43,5-er Barsch...mit 'nem Chubby von der Steinpackung geplückt


----------



## stinkepeet (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fischen. Hier ein paar von mir aus 2014


----------



## MarcusS. (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Kamerad wollt sich doch glatt mein Barsch einverleiben


----------



## stinkepeet (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Blubb


----------



## Bieroholiker (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nich der größte und auch nicht der schönste. aber mein erster barsch auf gummi und der erste fisch am neuen gewässer:vik:
hoffe damit ist der durchbruch geschafft


----------



## MarcusS. (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal nen 70'er  .  1,9kg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

43cm und 1,2kg auf Crankbait


----------



## Cassijas (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es hat auch mal wieder gehechtet. Hab heute noch eine stunde zeit gehabt um meine neuen Gufis auszuführen (Flash j Shad). Nach ein Paar würfen konnte ich ein 70er landen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 222471

Es gab noch ein paar beherzte Attacken von kleinen Barschen sonst nichts wildes. Auf Grund von leichtem Hochwasser und viel kraut habe ich mir erst gar keine Hoffnung gemacht.


----------



## MarcusS. (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man man da hat mein Hecht ja was angerichtet.  ja auf dem Bild wo ich ihn halte sieht er echt mager aus aber ich denke das liegt auch am Winkel da er eigentlich recht gut genährt war. Kein moppel aber auch keine Grete hier mal noch nen anderes Bild zum Beweis


----------



## looki (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander wollten nicht. Also Elbhechte ärgern. Einmal nicht gemessen, ca 90cm und einmal 116cm. Zwei weitere ohne Foto. Guter Tag gewesen.


----------



## Gruschan (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich schöne Fänge @ all! Ich kann wieder ein 62cm Aal von gestern Abend vorzeigen. Ich hab den Tauwurm mit Knoblauch "eingerieben" und unglaublich viel bisse bekommen. Wird heut Abend wieder versucht 
Anhang anzeigen 222485


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gibt es im Moment nur Kleinzeug.
Alles so von 60 bis 80 cm


----------



## löwa (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pamparam,

neues Gewässer, neues Glück :vik:

Ptri an andere schöne fänge!!!


----------



## Fury87 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Letzten 2 Spinntouren, es gab 6   Hechte bis ca. 60cm (Darunter auch ein Seltener Kanal-Hecht!) 5 Zander  bis 50cm, etliche Barsche bis ca. 30cm und  ein paar döbel bis knapp  50cm!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






102 cm


----------



## Köfi83 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich auch mal|supergri
Gestern Abend kurz mit nem Kollegen mit der Spinne los.
Er einen 65 Hecht ich nur Barsche bis knapp an die 30cm.

Dann 21:30 Biss beim Zander jiggen. Anschlag, dachte es wäre ein Hänger und zog mehr. Plötzlich wurde der Hänger lebendig.
Resultat nach ca. 10min drill. Waller mit 1,05m.

Hätte nie geacht das ich überhaupt mal einen fange und dann noch die Metermarke geknackt|supergri

Gruß Mario


----------



## jvonzun (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Silber aus Kroatien!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun: Petri, wie immer geile Bilder ..

Ich konnte kurz vor dem Regen nocht zwei zum Fototermin überreden.
95 cm




 und 88 cm


----------



## topbiss (10. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi! Sehr geile Hechte.

Ich könnte gestern in Holland einen 40ger Barsch verhaften. Gebissen hat er auf einen Spinner.






LG


----------



## 13Müller (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder die 40 geknackt. ..


----------



## Jörck (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und einer aus dem Main:


----------



## Tobi92 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Während des jährlichen Zeltlagers für unsere Vereinsjugend konnte ich diesen prächtigen Zander am Main-Donau-Kanal bei Riedenburg mit einem Gummifisch zum beißen überreden 
Mit 73cm und 3,7kg machte er den verdienten ersten Platz 






Nebenbei stießen wir bei einem kleinen Spaziergang auf dieses Atemberaubende Örtchen, 
einer Quelle mit einem einsamen Bewohner 






MfG Tobi


----------



## xaru (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen, hammer schöne Fische dabei #6

Ist zwar schon drei Wochen her aber lieber 
spät als nie mein neuer Barsch PB :vik:


----------



## jvonzun (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe es endlich wieder einmal an den Bach geschafft!`


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von den Hechten die letzten beiden Tagen konnte ich keine Fotos machen.
Dieser kleine Freund hat allerdings in letzter Sekunde noch zugeschnappt.
(läuft momentan  )


----------



## Dxnschx (13. August 2014)

Mega!

Anhang anzeigen 222644

6 cm groß


----------



## dunkelbunt (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:q:q:q größenwahn|kopfkrat


----------



## motocross11 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!! Da die Zander grad irgendwie nicht wollen, hab ich mich mit der UL Ausrüstung und nem Illex Chubby an ein kleines Flüsschen "Tanger" bei uns in der Stadt begeben. Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Barsche zuppeln und den Abend genießen. Allerdings kam es etwas anders, ich konnte zwar in den anderthalb Stunden die ich zum angeln hatte 15 Barsche bis 25 cm fangen aber die Beifänge haben mich dann doch etwas erstaunt. Es gab 1 ca. 40er Hecht, 1 45er Aland, 1 ca. 30er Döbel und 1 70er Rapfen. Das alles auf einer Länge von 200 m in einem vielleicht 5m breiten und max 50cm tiefen Flüsschen. Ich fands richtig geil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bild vom Rapfen lad ich heut Abend hoch, Hecht und Aland sind leider vorm Foto wieder ins Wasser gehüpft[emoji16]


----------



## pilker89 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mein erster Hecht beim schleppen auf der Bigge. Gebissen auf einen kleinen Löffel in knapp 7 Metern tiefe.
Hat mit seinen 66cm  einen guten Kampf geliefert
Anhang anzeigen 222673


----------



## motocross11 (14. August 2014)

Gestern Abend war ich mit nem Kumpel noch mit UL an unserem kleinen Flüsschen. Ein paar halbstarke Barsche gab es und für meinen Kumpel seinen neuen PB Barsch 33cm. Später dann noch bei Dauerregen auf Aal angesessen und einen von 60cm gefangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







aufgrund dessen konnte ich das Rapfenbild noch nicht hochladen, da noch auf Kamera, aber Heut Abend.


----------



## TwoBeerz (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern bei fiesem Regenwetter nen schönen 43cm Barsch aus der Mosel.


----------



## ashtray (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Barsch seit Ewigkeiten erwischt. Er war zwar klein, hatte aber eine sehr schöne Farbe. Und ein wenig größenwahnsinnig war er auch |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Hochwasserfänge, die längentechnisch "jenseits" der Kinderstube lagen...


----------



## Arki2k (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Will ich auch mal...

2 Stunden auf der Buhne gestanden und ausser zahlreichen Bissen und kaputten Gufis nichts gewesen. 
Hab mich dann aus Frustration an den Kopf gestellt und mit einem 8 Gramm Blinker in die Strömung geworfen, mit dem letzten Wurf kam dann der Kerl


----------



## Jörck (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein schönster heute:


----------



## gizzmo2k (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei klasse Stimmung nochmal ne Runde am Wasser gewesen heute Abend [emoji106]









Grüße


----------



## Lucius (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein paar Fänge von mir aus dieser Woche...

Ein Wels ca. 80 cm aus dem Main und einen Barsch von ca. 30cm, einen Zander von ca. 50cm sowie einen Hecht von 75 cm und einen von 95cm....


----------



## mrburnes99 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind grad vom See Bellen in Schweden wieder an Land. Konnte unter starker Mithilfe von Boardie gehawe diese schöne 116er Hechtoma verhaften und gleichzeitig überhaupt meinen ersten Meterhecht landen.


----------



## soadillusion (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern mal wieder Nachtangeln gemacht, mit dem Lütten und er hat sogar mehr gefangen als ich. 

Bei mir war es nur ein knapp maßiger Zander, er hatte einen kleinen Aal und eine Güster/Brasse ...keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Maas-runner94 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab mich gestern kurz zur Maas aufgemacht, trotz Regen und Wind!

Obwohl die anderen Angler neben uns schlecht/garnix fingen, konnte ich DEN einen biss verwandeln und mich über eine dicke Kirsche freuen!
50,4cm!
Nicht mein PB, aber der größte seit 8 Jahren für mich!

Gruß!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





86 cm




70 cm




75 cm




78 cm


----------



## stinkepeet (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Popper Rapfen


----------



## MarcusS. (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder die gestreiften gejagt  

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/16/f950a199603d7e691481c66f4d570d44.jpg


----------



## Jiggonaut (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, heute gabs den:


----------



## Jörck (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

(Liegt nicht so genau auf der Einwegabhakmatte, sind 45+ bei 1350 g.)


----------



## Toifel (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Freitag auf Samstag Nacht gab's n 94 cm Aal, mit 1,7 kg [emoji16] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/17/c6b7d2571a95dc7fefef1e88b2c51915.jpg

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## brauni (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut früh ging es ab an die elbe die rapfen bissl ärgern!


----------



## olli81 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 222862


War am freitag abend Stunden bei mir am baggerloch und hab diesen 60-65 cm großen kameraden fangen können. 

Mein erster Hecht in diesem see überhaupt,daher war die freude groß. :m


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen hier. 

War mit meinen zwei Kollegen letzte Woche am Bodden. Hier der Kurzbericht

Erschöpft und doch recht zufrieden sind wir in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag von unserer diesjährigen Boddentour zurückgekehrt! 

Wir hatten mit schwierigen Bedingungen zu kämpfen. Wechselhaftes Wetter mit viel Wind und auch teilweise heftigem Regen machte uns zu schaffen! Dazu kam anfangs trübes und mit viel Seegraß versehenes Wasser. Gegen Ende der Woche lief zwar von der Ostee Frischwasser in den Kubitzer Bodden doch leider kamen hier noch nicht sehr viele Fische mit! 

Wir bemühten uns jeden Tag um einige Fische ans Band zu bekommen und sollten letztendlich auch mit 2 sehr guten "Boddenmuttis" von 116 und 108 cm belohnt werden! Einigen gute 90er und End-80er Hechte konnten wir auch ins Boot holen! 

Der Großteil der Fische stand in den Flachwasserzonen! Hier fischten wir hauptsächlich mit Jerkbaits, was eine sehr spannende Angelei darstellt und dort oftmals mit heftigen Bissen (teilweise auf Sicht) zu rechnen ist. 
In den tieferen Bereichen wie der Fahrrinne konnten wir dieses Jahr nur vereinzelt Hechte überlisten.

Letztendlich sind wir aber wieder mit einem sehr positiven Gefühl und neuen Erfahrungen nach Hause gefahren.

Ein großer Dank geht an unseren Guide Jörg für seinen Einsatz die super Betreuung und der uns auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen an den "Fisch" bringt!

Wir freuen uns schon riesig auf unsere nächste Boddentour in 2015.

Angelspezi Augsburg Fishing Team 
-Michi-Flo-Alex-


----------



## soadillusion (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So wieder unterwegs gewesen, der Lütte  hatte bestimmt 7 Brassen. Und drei Zander sind mit rausgekommen, der  größte biss auf der Grundangel mit Tauwurm, während des Einkurbelns.


----------



## Ruffneck (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

dann auch mal einen Versuch von mir aus dem diesjährigen Sommerurlaub im wunderschönen Meck-Pomm :k .

ungemessen ... 
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/905/jdkFYY.jpg

93cm ... damit imo PB |rolleyes
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/633/ahAVhI.jpg

genau 60cm ...
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/539/lfLrB4.jpg

ungemessen ...
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/674/6JPhHt.jpg

Grüße und dickes Petri an Alle

Ruffneck


----------



## jvonzun (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wieder einmal etwas "Bachiges"


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Forelle und tolles Bild.|bigeyes
Sowas geht mit meinem ollen Handy leider nicht.


80er Hecht.


----------



## Kaka (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 222941


Seit Freitag probiere ich mich beim Jiggen und heute hats eingeschlagen. Unglaublich geiles Gefühl. Vor allem bei dem Wind war es nicht einfach. Gefangen auf einen Lunker City Shaker 11 cm alewife. Vielen Dank an den netten Boardie, der mir meine erste Ausrüstung hat zukommen lassen. 

Kein Riese mit 54 cm und 2,6 Pfund, aber man ist unglaublich stolz. Morgen gibt's dann lecker Zanderfilet!


----------



## Siever (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute,
ich war jetzt lange Zeit aus verschiedenen Gründen weg vom Fenster. Bin jetzt aber wieder an Board... Hier ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen...


----------



## olli81 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 223000


32cm

ich mach dann mal weiter mit meinem heutigen Fang des Tages.


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal ein ernst zu nehmender finnischer Hecht, bisher waren alle so um die 50cm, dieser geht auf die 80 zu
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/5133a70265ac72a118b8954426a920b6.jpg


----------



## phirania (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich war jetzt lange Zeit aus verschiedenen Gründen weg vom Fenster. Bin jetzt aber wieder an Board... Hier ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen...



Petri schöne Fische.
Wann bist du mal wieder in Münster.?


----------



## max.dod. (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht ganz was ich mir erhofft habe (Daher auch der Blick), aber immerhin außergewöhnlich


----------



## bream (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist zwar kein Raubfisch, dafür aber ein Raubkrebs  
Heute gefangen und direkt zu nem leckeren Mittagessen verarbeitet


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Minihecht kann ich toppen!


----------



## Bommaringa (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Mini Zander kann ich toppen :q:q:q


----------



## Jörck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Hatte gestern nen 40er:


----------



## Jörck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und heute 40+ :


----------



## olli81 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute vormittag am baggerloch gab es diesen schönen 73er

Kurz danach hat noch ein knapp 60er gebissen von dem es kein foto gibt weil ich fürs abhaken schon ne ganze zeit draußen hatte

Anhang anzeigen 223054


heute nachmittag hat es nach gefühlt 15 Anläufen und etlichen fehlbissen den ersten topwater hecht für mich gegeben, und was für einen. Stolze 93cm hat die schwere dame. Besitze keine waage aber 8 bis 10 kilo ist meine grobe Schätzung. Hat richtig radau an der rute gemacht. Sehr sehr geil

Anhang anzeigen 223055


----------



## siloaffe (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Mädels! 


Ich war gestern seit längerem noch mal mit der Spinne auf Zander und gleich beim 2. Wurf hats gerappelt. 
Kein riese aber mit ende 50 - anfang 60 n guter Fisch im Sommerloch. War nur ne gute Stunde als dr regen los ging habsch mich verpieselt


----------



## brauni (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen! #6
War gestern auch wieder am Wasser. War aber schwieriger als ich dachte! Am Anfang kam gleich ein kleiner Rapfen u. danach ging erstmal 4 Std. N
nichts! Als ich schon einpacken wollte gab es noch nen schönen 78 er zetti!


----------



## gizzmo2k (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch nen kleinerer Zander von heute 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/23/63542bdb71ffbd11b6c55905d06243cf.jpg

Petri an alle Fänger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topic (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sommermefo ^^
51 cm




Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290744


----------



## Seele (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab auch ein paar ganz klassische Raubfische von vorgestern 

Barbe 69cm und Aitel 56cm


----------



## Seele (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern wars sah es dann schon eher nach richtigen Räubern aus. 

Der Aitel hatte 58cm und die Refo 53cm

Bin recht zufrieden mit den letzten zwei Tagen, wenn mich auch der verlorene Huchen der im flachen Wasser biss und sich leider frei schütteln konnte. Aber was solls, ich weiß wo er wohnt


----------



## kernell32 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern 6 hechte hier mal der grösste, ich schätze knapp 80
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/24/67537aca832bfeaa008f7378051ae140.jpg


----------



## Kodo-Jano (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mecklenburger Seenplatte fetzt. 1. Tag. 2 Hechte.
81cm und 58cm
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/24/3ed0246ea5457d1ed0bd24666183e163.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/24/2786da23f283fd8dd453572e873ed77c.jpg


----------



## Topic (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gabs
1 x stahl :q
3x silber und 4 x alu
51 cm




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4195281&posted=1#post4195281


----------



## looki (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab auch noch einen.


----------



## looki (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und 12 minuten später noch diesen hier.


----------



## jvonzun (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## raubfisch-ole (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry Männer, ich weis gar nicht warum ich diese Saison meine Aktivität im Forum so runtergeschraubt habe, aber ich gelobe Besserung und zur Entschädigung gibt es einige Bilder der Saison. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich weiterhin schöne Fänge! 



















































 Gruß Ole


----------



## Onkel Tom (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also erst mal ziehe ich meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut vor Ole, sehr schöne Fänge und wie gewohnt, klasse Bilder! #6

 Ich habe heute meine neue Schnur auf die Rolle spulen lassen und wollte diese natürlich gleich mal testen. Der erste Eindruck der Stroft GTP S ist echt gut, wenn sie so bleibt nach einer Weile der Nutzung, bin ich hoch zufrieden. 

  Ich angelte heute fast ausschließlich auf Hecht und fing auch einen 55er und einen 62er auf 11 cm Shaker. Dann wechselte ich mal auf 128er Bonnie und pflückte mir damit gleich mal 2 ~30er Barsche von der Oberfläche. Nun wollte ich mal die 15er Shaker schmeißen und bekam gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Biss. Durch das hektische zappeln dachte ich zunächst an eine Hechtfritte, aber dann kam da tatsächlich ein netter Barsch zum Vorschein. Echt verfressen diese Biester. |supergri


----------



## motocross11 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/26/62a3fa63c70c990098045e0a6eebb905.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leutz,Gestern mal wieder im HH-Hafen die Zettis geärgert,
6 Stück konnte ich zum Landgang überreden,5 schwimmen wieder.
Die Maße waren 25,48,56,63,65 und 70 cm. Das die Zander spitz beissen kann ich nicht bestätigen,und Strecke machen brauchte ich auch noch nie,gefischt wurde 3 Stunden vor HW.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde- immer wieder schön zu sehen was für klasse Fische gefangen werden und die Qualität mancher Bilder, einfach klasse Jungs #6

Heut Morgen gegen halb sieben, als sich die Sonne nach oben und durch den Nebel kämpfte, hat dieser 94´iger Wels sich den Gummifisch geschnappt... 

Ein super Start in den Tag #v

Lg Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ausnahmsweise mal nicht als Schneider heimgegangen. Ein ~25er Barsch, ein Ca. 50er Hecht kam auch dazu. Die raubenden Rapfen haben allerdings alle Wobbler ignoriert, die ich wie ein Irrer durchgekurbelt habe... Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich mal wieder am Rhein war.
 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/c4792ea554c4ed7e786bbb3f4ab4619c.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatte ich mal das Glück auf meiner Seite, nachdem in diesem Jahr eher Pleiten, Pech und Pannen angesagt waren. Ich konnte so zu sagen, mitten im Nichts, in sehr tiefem Wasser, werfend vom Ufer aus, einen netten Treffer landen. Die junge Dame biss tatsächlich knapp über Grund. Wie tief genau kann ich nicht sagen, so tief hatte ich auf jeden Fall noch nie einen Biss beim werfen vom Ufer.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn welch tolle Tiere da wieder an Land gekommen sind und welch klasse Bilder zu sehen gibt. Dickes Petri |wavey:


Gestern gab es bei mir 2 kleine Hechte und einen Barsch.
Fotos sind alle nicht so pralle geworden, allerdings fand ich die Farbgebung von diesem Barsch verdammt klasse. Ärgerlich nur das es so unscharf geworden ist mit dem Handy.





Man achte auf die Farbe des Streifens, welcher in die Rückenflosse mit überging. Der sah in natura echt klasse aus.

Nur keine Ahnung wie der den fetten Spinnerbait schlucken konnte. Der Haken war größer als das Maul


----------



## soadillusion (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ein schöner Gummibarsch, mein Erster


----------



## 13Müller (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soadillusion schöner Barsch. Wie groß war er denn?? 
Hier ein knapper 40iger von mor Gestern...http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/28/db6865978993d2488e746e3e64d6e649.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
Bei mir gabs gestern 2 UM Zander und unzählige Barsche bis 37cm... Endlich mal wieder am Wasser gewesen!


----------



## Riesenangler (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nen größenwahnsinniges Hechtlein. Der Jerk war ein siebener Slider der Fisch selber um die 30 lang.
Anhang anzeigen 223334


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von den Größenwahnsinnigen hatte ich die Tage auch ein paar


----------



## telron (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute im Kanal n 64er Zander auf Köfi


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Gestern mehrere Zander im Kanal bis 67cm und einen dicken Aland.
Ein bessres Bild im Dunkeln war auf die schnelle nicht drin.


----------



## Lucius (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute auf´m See´n echtes Highlight erlebt.

Erster Wurf, drei Attacken, zweiter Wurf-erster Barsch.
Das ging so knapp 1 1/2 Stunden so weiter, fast jeder Wurf wurde  attackiert und insgesamt sind 12 Barsche zw. 20 -30 cm und ein 75cm Hecht hängengeblieben, ein guter Hecht noch abgegangen und ohne Ende Attacken - schön den Schwarm getroffen und die waren voll im Fressrausch.

Ne echte Sternstunde heute..!


----------



## Onkel Tom (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich habe mich heute seit langem mal wieder mit dem Boot aufs Wasser gewagt. So richtig doll lief es nicht irgendwie wollten die Räuber nicht so recht beißen. Neben zwei recht kleinen Hechten gab es aber auch wieder einen Barsch auf 15er Gummi, das häuft sich im Moment. |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer, das letzte Foto sieht echt klasse aus. Noch nachbearbeitet?

Bei mir gab es diesen schicken 41er auf Crankbait.


----------



## Strykee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hi Zusammen, 

meine Freundin und ich konnten in den vergangenen Tagen auch einige schöne Fische an Land bringen, zwar keine Riesen aber schön war es trotzdem


----------



## phirania (31. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Gestern gabs bei mir einen 65 cm Hecht und den Lütten hier.
Gleich gehts noch mal los,ein bischen die großen Muttis ärgern...:q


----------



## Silvio.i (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

78cm auf Gummi


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe auch mal wieder was zu vermelden 
Konnte am Freitag meinen Zander-PB auf 73cm schrauben, völlig humorlos auf meinen Gummifisch gescheppert.
Bei uns an der Oste eigentlich ein ganz "okayer" Fisch.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe von Samstag auf Sonntag die Nacht am Wasser verbracht, mit dabei 3 Angelkollegen!

Haben 2 ruten mit köfi und tauwurm auf Grund gelegt, tat sich aber nix!  Ansonsten haben wir die ganze Nacht aktiv geangelt, und 9 fische mit Spinner oder Gummi fangen können!

Um 1Uhr bekam ich auf nen 12er komodoshad einen biss den man selten erlebt, ich hab richtig eine gepflastert bekommen so krass ist der da draufgeballert! 

Raus kam diese kleine Schönheit hier:


----------



## 13Müller (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal wieder am Wasser gewesen.. Bzw. an zwei Gewässern zuerst am Bächlein http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/545c18cd01b9f727251ac6b1b902c490.jpg

Dann Wechsel an nen See. Hier zuerst 7 mal die kleine Fraktion 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/f4b1791c266d3fd0dcb13e30512adecb.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/4f495d0360ca85dc2c509eb259a38995.jpg

und plötzlich denk ich mor reißt einer die Rute aus der Hand. War nach den ganzen Babypunkern auf so einen Einschlag nicht eingestellt:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/58bd38c939264aede119e100540341e1.jpg

45 cm pure Power. Sehr schöner Drill. 
Und von Forelle bis Barsch alle Fische auf den gleichen Köder[emoji6] (Twitchbait)


----------



## Jörck (2. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nen 50er Hecht und den hier:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner August:*
looki


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Tobi92 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch 

Ich war heut morgen mal wieder an unseren Vereinsbach
Dieser Riese ist mir auf einen Wurm am Dropshot zwei Meter vor meinen Füßen eingestiegen.
War so ziemlich mein bisher härtester Forellen-Drill und mit 61cm und 2,6kg mein Pb  

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/147ae840048a7facbe1fce773f8deb93.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/014ee2085220fcfa6c555fe00ed632f8.jpg

MfG Tobi


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/13c1cea15dd74f5875c74cc7899fb408.jpg
1, 07m und 14kg
Danach wieder ins Wasser


----------



## 13Müller (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab's nur 3 Barsche aber die Nachwuchsbelustigung stand auch im Vordergrund[emoji3] 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/7127bf634a3a0bd7ab1dd261ebc4d27f.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kaka schrieb:


> @Tobi92
> 
> Leck mich am Arsch. Was ein Monster. Dickes Petri zur Bafo! Auf so einen Ausnahmefang warte ich noch #6


Hab auch lange drauf gewartet und aufeinmal isser ohne Vorankündigung da 
Bin mir sicher der kommt auch bei dir noch.

Obwohls mich eig wundert, da der Bach im Schnitt bloß ca 2m breit und 20cm tief is und nur sehr, sehr wenige lukrative Gumpen/Stellen bietet.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/e20374962d4b007237ead06ccd4b031c.jpg

Is zwar ein schlechtes Bild und gefällt mir nicht, aber man kann die Gumpe im Hintergrund ein wenig sehn 

Morgen früh werd ichs dort nochmal probieren. 

@Feederfreak 100 
Super Fisch


----------



## nordbeck (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurzansitz nach der Arbeit. Hab keine zehn Minuten gesessen. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/cd5d283f1f405b9127993309ea133f0b.jpg


----------



## shafty262 (4. September 2014)

Hab auch mein pb Barsch erhöht. 45 cm bei 1006 Gramm. Das auch noch auf nen Testköder.

Petri den anderen Fängern.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/cdbe22dd6bee198cf39066532c68acf4.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie versprochen heut früh nochmal unterwegs gewesen.
Diese mit 50cm nicht ganz kleine Regenbogenforelle ging mir auf meinen Wurm am Dropshot-Rig 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/97bb6b5507332dacbd52c438ca066a7d.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/cf5db36a5dee45dffdbc409b11022500.jpg


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/3e1b9655cb6db9fdcdf3d7861eb0a965.jpgleider nett meiner


----------



## MikeHawk (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwar auch ein Raubfisch aber mal etwas anderes. Wie schwer schätzt ihr die Forelle?

War ziemlich genau 100cm
Der fänger 180cm und 80kg


----------



## olli81 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 223740


Anhang anzeigen 223741



Hier das Ergebnis meiner kurzen tour heute nachmittag.
einer auf drop shot einer auf spinner.

Beide geschätzt um die 30. 

Die drei hechtebisse die ich nebenbei hatte konnten heute leider nicht verwertet werden.


----------



## Haenger (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, nachdem ich dann gestern beim Versuch meinen Lieblingsspinner vom Baum zu holen, beinahe in der Ahr abgesoffen wäre, heute dann zum Trost 'nen zornigen 70er Hecht in heimischen Gefilden! 
Zu hause ist's eben doch am schönsten ;-)
Anhang anzeigen 223753


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich komm nicht in den Ü30-Club rein - 2 cm zu kurz ;-((((
> 
> mann, habt ihr Sorgen...........



Meiner ist Ü30!!! Der Barsch natürlich :q:q:q

34er


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lass dich davon nicht ärgern, würde es bei dir nicht vermute.

@Topic: Erste mal in NL gewesen, war ziemlich warm und hat kaum was gebracht. War aber ein klasse Tag, tolle Menschen getroffen und gab immerhin noch den kleinen Lümmel hier


----------



## Onkel Tom (6. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute am späten Nachmittag konnte ich mal ein wenig Zeit frei machen und ging zum "gezielten moppeln". Nachdem ich den ersten Dickbarsch noch durch eigene Blödheit entkommen ließ, klappte es dann kurz vor Schluss doch noch mal. Große Stickbaits sind einfach 1a Großbarsch Köder. :g


----------



## brauni (7. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Bei mir ging heute trotz starker Algenblüte wenigstens noch 1 Zander!#h


----------



## sven1987 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri bei mir ging heute ein 85 cm Hecht mit 3,6 kg


----------



## wolf86 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nachdem bei uns jetzt die Blinkersaison wieder richtig losgeht, gabs 2 am Freitag und am 5 am Samstag. Alles keine Riesen mit um die 60 im Schnitt. Angehängt der schönste vom WE mit 72


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Hechte 

Gestern konnte ich endlich meine ersten Zander(chen) überhaupt überlisten. 





Nach dem kleinen gab es mit 48cm zwar keinen besonders großen... für mich aber einen großen Erfolg.





Anschließend noch einen dritten, der war aber wirklich kein hübsches Exemplar. Toller Tag


----------



## bissfieber (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den anderen Fängern!

Gestern auf Zander am Rhein unterwegs gewesen. Dann der knallharte Biss auf nen Lieblingsköder Captain. Nach 2 Stunden Kampf am 0,30er Vorfach kommt der Bursche zum Vorschein 1,40 m


----------



## warenandi (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich hab jetzt auch mal einen....
Nicht der größte mit 23cm, aber mein erster Räuber seit vielen Wochen.
ENDLICH!!!:vik:


----------



## phirania (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Hechte
> 
> Gestern konnte ich endlich meine ersten Zander(chen) überhaupt überlisten.
> 
> ...



Na denn mal Petri.#6
Die Ersten sind immer die schönsten..
Unterste Bild der hat doch eine schöne Färbung.


----------



## jvonzun (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war dieses Wochenende bei euch in Deutschland eingeladen.
Ich wünschte, es gäbe bei uns so tolle Fliessgewässer, die 40- 50 cm Forellen kamen in sehr regelmässigen Abständen an meine Gummis, die Krönung war dann noch eine 53er Äsche!


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Spin+Fly...
Wie ist dein Motto noch mal!?  

"Wer überall seinen Senf dazu gibt, kommt schnell in den Verdacht ein Würstchen zu sein. |rolleyes"

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:m

Ich hatte ein recht erfolgreiches WE ,aber lange erkämpft, da die Bedingungen am See recht schwierig waren  

- Spiegelglattes Wasser, kein Wind und Sonne.....


7 Hechte, 4 Barsche und ein Zander.
 Alle Hechte kamen dieses WE auf den Capitän von Lieblingsköder.

 Die ersten beiden am Samstag Vormittag sogar direkt hinter einander!

 Etliche Attacken und 3 schöne Barsche noch verloren.
 Sonntag Mittag dann das Hammererlebniss, Biss und Ich merkte sofort, das ist was ganz großes!

 Etliche Fluchten in die Bremse, der Fisch kaum vom Grund zu bewegen und  dann noch aufsteigende Luftblasen ließen mich schon einen Hecht  jenseits der Metermarke vermuten!
 Meine Rutenspitze war fast nur im  Wasser, da der Fisch immer wieder unters Boot zog!

 Das selbige war nicht  verankert und so zog mich der Fisch etliche Meter über den See, was  aber in dem Falle meiner 15-30g Wurfgewichts-Prowla nur zugute kam!

 Nach 10 Minuten in denen Ich den Fisch nicht zu Gesicht bekam, hatte Ich plötzlich das Gefühl das er mir nach oben entgegenschwamm, um so erstaunter war  Ich dann, als ein "zerkauter" 55-60 cm Hecht zum Vorschein kam, der wohl  direkt nach dem er auf meinen Captain gebissen hatte von einer  richtig großen Hechtdame zum Essen "eingeladen" wurde!

 Wenn Ich mir die Bissmarken, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, anschaue und mir den Kopf vorstelle würde Ich auf einen Hecht von 1,20m plus tippen - Hammerdrill!

 Schade nur, Ich hätte das Monster zumindest gerne mal gesehen!

 Neben einem kleinen Twister in Chartreuse hat allein der Capitän dieses WE Fisch gebracht!


----------



## motocross11 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Durfte am Wochenende endlich mal wieder zum Bodden hoch fahren (das letztemal war schon 1 1/2 Jahre her). Geiles Wetter und recht bissige Fische. Leider sind mir die großen wieder ausgestiegen aber mit 7 Barschen von 35-42 cm, 6 Hechten bis 75cm, 1 Zander und einem 64 Brassen, der Geschätzt 45 cm hoch war, war ich ganz zufrieden. Sonntag gab es dann in der Ostsee noch Dorsch satt vom kleinen Boot also rundum geiles Wochenende. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/3c82ab84982abcb15176a2dbf52889c3.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/f856324b146678389197c75b2ab563e2.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/44e20d04ca32bafbe4192e8b9d83642b.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/9c663a5adc657b4d14c370bcb08c5f0e.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geschichten, die das Leben schreibt...oder warum man(n) auf seine Frau hören sollte  .

Anlässlich meines Geburtstags heute und aufgrund der Abwesenheit meiner Frau und der nicht vorhandenen Zeit meiner Eltern, dachte ich mir...fährste halt angeln. Besser kann´s ja eigentlich nicht sein  . Also um drei Feierabend gemacht, schnell mal nen Schlüssel vom Boot des Kumpels eines Bekannten organisiert...und ab aufs Wasser. Natürlich ist das Boot voll Wasser, der Anker liegt im Auto...aber kurz nach 5 bin ich tatsächlich aufm Wasser.

Theoretisch gibts hier gute Barsche, ab und an auch mal ein lütter Hecht...so zumindest die Erfahrung der Uferangelei. Mit der UL auf Barsch sollte es gehen. Hochmotiert durchgestartet. Aber nix. Die bewährten kleinen Blinkerchen, lütte Gummis, Spinner...alles wird ignoriert. Mehr als zwei Stunden lang, keine Kontakte. Nichtmal die bösen Raubgüstern vom letzten Besuch hängen sich hoch motiviert an den Blinker. Hmm...überhaupt, kaum Bewegung im Wasser |kopfkrat . Sollte ich meinen Geburtstag etwa tatsächlich als Schneider beenden??

Was tut der kluge Mann? Seine Frau per SMS fragen   ... "Schatz, beißt nix! Welche Farbe?" "Orange!"

ORANGE?? Nicht grade ne Farbe, mit der ich gute Erfahrungen bei klarem Wasser in nem Waldsee gemacht habe. Aber kann ja nur besser werden!

Also 5cm orangenes Gummitier ran, kleines Jigköpfen und ab damit.

Kaum 5 Minuten später ein Einschlag...die 8 Gramm Mag Pro verneigt sich bis zum Handteil und die Rolle fängt an ihr wunderbares Lied zu singen! WAS IST DAS??

Nach ungefähr 3 Minuten, ein paar versuchten Fluchten unters Boot und in die Seerosen sowie einem gescheiterten Kescherversuch lag ein Hecht im Boot...den kleinen Gummi nur locker im Maulwinkel. Geschätzt gute 80cm, kugelrund und enorm kampfstark für seine Größe! Abgehakt, Foto gemacht, schwimmen lassen. Tag gerettet :vik: .

Nicht mein größter Hecht, nicht mein erster Hecht, nicht der beste Angeltag...aber definitiv eine Erinnerung wert.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte? Hört auf eure Frauen, dann gehts euch gut :q:q:q !


----------



## Esox84 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner ü 1:20er bei wunderbaren Spätsommer Wetter -C&R-


----------



## Esox84 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch ein schönes Bild ;-)


----------



## Schugga (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, hier ein Raubfischi, um zurück zum Thema zu kommen


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Stachelritter!

Beifang beim Barsch-blinkern. Hat das letzte Königsfischen wohl überlebt [emoji2]

Anhang anzeigen 224000



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusS. (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht die größten aber meine ersten Drop Shot Barsche   und mit 28 cm genau richtig für die Pfanne. Auf die Gummis gehen die echt steil! 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/09/a3a2b128084ed5bb47cb0ed2225cc5bf.jpg


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So mal was zum Sonntag und Montag, Sonntag gabs nen schönen 88er Schied mit Stolzen 8,2kg und einen Hecht aussteiger vor dem Boot.





Am gleichen Spot hatten wir letztes Jahr einen Schied mit 87cm und 8,5kg. 

Voller Elan sind wir am Montag losgestartet, diesmal waren die Hechte in Beißlaune 4 Bisse wovon wir 2 im Boot hatten, 78cm und einen mit 68cm.








Am Abend wurden wir mit einem traumhaften Sonnenuntergang belohnt  
​


----------



## sanda (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte auch meinen Fang mitteilen, war mal endlich wieder am Edersee und es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, obwohl es erstmal Anlaufschwierigkeiten gab. Die Hechte wollten überhaupt nicht, habe nur einige Auftauchen sehen ;(
Nun zu meiner neuen persönlichen Bestmarke:vik:

Stolze 55cm und 2600gr (irgendwie zu dünn für den Klopper |kopfkrat)










#6


----------



## Schugga (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein HAMMA Barsch!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Ich arbeite mich langsam hoch 
Heute gab's zwei Hechte um die 45 und 49 cm :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@sanda Holla die Waldfee, was für eine Granate. Petri

Und auch Petri an die anderen Fänger, da sind echt tolle Bilder dabei.


Bin gestern auch noch wieder los und konnte noch mal 2 Zander verhaften. Einen musste ich mitnehmen, hat sich leider den Köder zu weit einverleibt und die Kiemen waren am bluten. Aber mit 55cm und 2,6 Pfund auch ein passabler Küchenzander. 

Meine Güte, ich hatte ja keine Ahnung wie lecker so ein Fisch ist |bigeyes

So langsam geht mein Ruf auch dahin #6

Edit: Irgendwie sehen die Fische bei mir immer kleiner als in real aus ^^


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

BellyBoatPike 82cm


----------



## JasonP (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann auch endlich mal nen Foto posten 
Ist zwar nicht der größte und auch ziemlich weit weg, aber besser als nix. Er durft danach weiter seine Runden drehen.
Bin aber trotzdem stolz, weil es mein erster barsch war. Desweiteren gingen noch etliche weißfische an den haken und nen minibarsch

Anhang anzeigen 224042


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> BellyBoatPike 82cm



Wunderschöne Zeichnung :l

Petri Dir!


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich kann ich mal nochmal einen anständigen Saarfisch vorzeigen. Lange her ...

Alleine die Bugwelle mit der er den Wobbler im flachen Wasser auf der Steinschüttung verfolgte .... hab immer noch Kopfkino

44 cm. Mein bester Saarbarsch bisher.


----------



## laxvän (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es bei mir beim Gufieren als Beifang den ersten Hecht des Jahres und auch noch der erste aus diesem Gewässer. Mit 80 cm war er auch ganz passabel von der Größe her.
Der eigentliche Zielfisch ging leider nicht ans Band. Ich habe mich trotzdem sehr gefreut!|supergri


----------



## Luki** (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle 

Hier 2 Fänge aus der Donau von letzten Sonntag und von gestern 

Jeweils auf Gummifisch.











Lg


----------



## ashtray (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fang zur Zeit bei jedem Trip 2 bis 3 Kleinhechte ... so langsam muss ich mir mal einfallen lassen, damit auch mal die großen Beißen (meist gehen die kleinen Hechte auf die Barschrute, die ich mit am Boot hab ...) 

Schön ists schon was zu fangen, aber ein richtiger muss auch mal her!

Hier der letzte, der mir "Guten-Tag" sagen wollte:


----------



## Allround Angla (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 224096


Petri an alle
Bei mir gabs heute eine schöne 52er Refo 
War ein geiler Drill 
LG


----------



## Squall_F (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mit der leichten Finesse-Rute los und staunte nicht schlecht, was da zwischen all den Barschen auf einmal am Carolina-Rig hing.
Wohlgemerkt, das Gewässer war die Bocholter Aa im Raum Bocholt selbst, also alles andere als ein Salmonidengewässer.

Der Fisch guckt ein wenig sterbend, ist mir aber tatsächlich wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach ein paar Schneidertagen hat es gestern beim schleppen (immerhin mit 3-4km/h) endlich mal wieder gerappelt. Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Daiwa Courrent MasterSR




















​


----------



## Rhöde (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. Schöne Fänge dabei.

Ich steuer mal 'nen "Barschmoppel" von letzter Woche bei |supergri .


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute.
Sind ja wieder ordentliche Klopper dabei.

Meine letzte Woche:

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/32eef770a86bebe3d8a0c3f00e2510a5.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/d3bddae894b2f86fb41a59e150d1eb58.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/cfb208c16f725587eaceb8fda45ce4a7.jpg

Highlight der 70er
Lag richtig gut im Futter.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/fca80f19803f624f32aeee21810257d5.jpg


----------



## dunkelbunt (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern #6

hier ist meine kleine ausbeute aus em angelurlaub von dieser woche, war an der mecklenburger seenplatte unterwegs |wavey:


----------



## One2 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Ausbeute heute von 4 Std DEK: 
Knappe 45cm auf 4" Easy Shiner
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/5968244a33c486e0928f10ad61921e80.jpg
Und 2 Burschen von ca 20cm auf Ugly Duckling
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/e44196afe9bb97fec4cb0741cd38acc3.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Finke20 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute gab es mal wieder 7 Barsche zwischen 27 - 35 cm


----------



## 13Müller (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 6 Bafos gefangen. Der kleine durfte die letzte drillen und war stolz wie Oskar!!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/416be00e17c0e6b1373d8a2efe26cd89.jpg


----------



## ameisentattoo (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neulich lief's mal richtig gut mit 7 Fischen bis 70cm. Hier 2 Fotos.

Ein 53er





Und ein Grössenwahnsinniger [emoji23]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch, schöne Bilder.

Gestern erst auf Zander und später auf Hecht los. War insgesamt bescheiden, eine kaputte Rute |krach: aber dafür einen ordentlichen 40er Barsch als Beifang.


----------



## Monnes (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Raubfisch. Gefangen auf einen kleinen Stickbait im Ilvesheimer Neckar. Das Hochwasser war schon grenzwertig. Ist ganz schön draufgeknallt der Bursche. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/14/01f41d6f43b334b8a57c2e8cdd7e342b.jpg


----------



## Guinst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ups, doch nicht so leicht, das mit dem Bild, hier ist er:
Anhang anzeigen 224236


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neuer PB (80cm) nachdem ich noch einmal spontan im Regen am Wasser war...


----------



## Lucius (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag Morgen war die Ausbeute am Wasser bei mir nicht so berauschend...
 Nach einer halben Stunde mit dem Captain von LK, dachte Ich mir - tu ma die Möhrchen!
 Freitag gekauft, Samstags erster Wurf - Barsch mit ca. 30cm....Ok, net schlecht...!


  Dann ca. 5-6 Würfe später, kurz vor´m Boot- Ich höre auf zu faulenzen  und will den Shad gerade hochkurbeln, da hängt er plötzlich und Ich  denke - upps, Kraut hier !?
 Doch das Kraut fing sich dann an zu bewegen und Ich merkte sofort - Ok, das ist ein besserer Hecht!


 Nach relativ kurzem Drill landete die Hechtmutti mit knapp 98 cm bei mir im Boot - Sauschwer war die Dame!


 Aber das war´s dann auch für die 4 Stunden auf dem Wasser - heute stimmte die Quantität zwar nicht, dafür aber die Qualität!


 Also Möhrchen ist nicht nur gut für Dorsch und Zander, sondern auch für große Hechte :m

Leider ist der Selbstauslöser an meiner Kamera sch***e und Ich kann auf dem Boot keine gescheiten Bilder/Selfies machen, da muss wohl bald ne GoPro oder so her...#c


----------



## hanzz (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurztrip am Rhein

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/14/4fe826269c721dac0af200ca44bbb910.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ist mir durch zufall ein tolle Momentaufnahme gelungen


----------



## Gruschan (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Zander an der Talsperre Pöhl, meinem Hausgewässer  17Uhr das neue (und auch erstes) Echolot ausgepackt und ab aufs Wasser. Zwar ein kleiner, aber ich hab mich gefreut wie ein König  http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/8235642fcc91c461c9cae30bb329a409.jpg


----------



## Dreimaster (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

85cm 11Pfund Milchner beim Spinnfischen an der Treene. :m


----------



## gizzmo2k (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ergebnis von 2h Spinnfischen am Kanal  
Petri an die anderen Fänger =) 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/02ad1527af241e5e562cd46ce7cd4431.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/7f729368a21729ed8ae997853dd59ccf.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/e6c22051b0c67777cfc2aa3a3d7b6f85.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/9f2b28f3a180a537f8f4212c50e19ee7.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik88 (18. September 2014)

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/18/2b1a304db52a4656ad5229885125c827.jpg

So hier nochmal Der 50er. Musste noch was ändern[emoji12] 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/18/805120ad9f17518c47b434cc26e634dc.jpg

Hier noch ein 45er. Is aber schon 4 Wochen alt[emoji2]


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich steigere mich langsam |rolleyes

65cm - 1,6 kg :k


----------



## A@lrounder (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: ich steigere mich langsam #h
> Bin ja noch ein Neuling an der Rute
> 
> Ich freu mich tierisch über meinen Fang gestern!



Das kannst du auch =) Ich konnte letzte Wochenende den ersten Esox meiner Karriere landen. War zwar noch ein Baby aber gefreut hat er mich trotzdem ;-) 

Kurz vor der Dunkelheit hab ich dann meinen Uralt-Spinner nach 1000 gefühlten Würfen ohne Biss mal ein wenig gepimpt. Hab mir 3 Twister genommen, die schwänze abgeschnitten und auf jeweils einen Haken gezogen. 5-6 Würfe, auf einmal nen kleiner Ruck in der Rute...mehr aber auch nicht..dachte ich hätte nen Hänger. PLötzlich seh ich nen Hecht mit meinem Köder im Maul ausm Wasser schießen...junge junge hab ich mich erschrocken. Joa und dann alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann, runte runter, schnur schlaf, Bremse nicht aufgemacht und zack war er ausgeschlitzt...und das an ner Ultra Light 

Naja hab mich zwar geärgert aber dennoch gefreut das mein ausprobieren sich ausgezahlt hat =)


----------



## OSSSSE (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier der erste Rapfen meiner Karriere.. |stolz:
Und das gefangen auf einen guten alten 3er Effzett Spinner in Bronze :vik:


----------



## FlorryB (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ein etwas anderer Raubfisch!
78iger Barbe beim Zanderangeln im Rhein. Die Barbe hat den 10cm Jackson Active Shad voll genommen. Ging an der 40g Rute ordentlich ab!


----------



## ameisentattoo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war Zwergenalarm am Rhein..

Sieben Zwerge bis ca. 50cm gab's.
Hier einige Fotos.


----------



## TwoBeerz (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch nen Rapfen - auch auf nen bronzenen 3er Mepps.


----------



## tim13 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, petri an alle-
war auch mal wieder los und konnte zwischen 15-18 uhr sieben stck. fangen. von der größe her war alles dabei, 40 - 79 cm:g 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 224477


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi
> 70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi



hir hast mal einen zur Motivation #h

so soll er aussehen :l


----------



## nordbeck (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi
> 70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi




Nicht nur hier! 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/20/da03765fc81ffedd3b1524a35cd002a7.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle

Heute eine wunderschöne hammergeil gefärbte Forelle gefangen.
Weiß jemand um was es sich dabei genau handelt?


Anhang anzeigen 224492
Anhang anzeigen 224493


LG


----------



## Rhöde (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich 'ne sehr schön gezeichnete Forelle. Petri #6 !

Der Herbst streckt weiterhin seine Fühler aus und läßt die Barsche aus dem "Quark" kommen  .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Forelle sieht ja mal Klasse aus. 

Ich war gestern an einem kleinen Forellenbach (Unterlauf), der zu etwa 90% verkrautet ist. Durch den Regen war das Wasser total braun. Habe es dann auf Aal probiert. Ergebnis war ein recht dicker 55er und ein Miniaal von etwa 30cm. 2 Fische verloren und das alles innerhalb von ca. einer Stude Angelzeit.


----------



## Lucius (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mit neuem Tackle am Wasser, neue Schnur, neue Köder - neues Glück!?

  Nachdem Ich erstmal den Fisch suchen musste und die Bedingungen sehr  wechselhaft waren, hatte Ich als Sie dann gefunden waren eine  Stunde lang noch richtig Spass.


 Jede Menge Atacken,leider  zumeist von recht kleinen Barschen, aber am Ende blieben dann doch  zumindest 3 schöne Barsche um die 30 cm hängen und ein Hecht von ca. 60 cm....


 Insofern haben die neuen Shads ihre Fängigkeit erstmal unter Beweis gestellt!
Die neue Schnur hält auch das was man so von ihr liest, will jetzt keine Werbung machen...;-)


 Nächste Woche wird etwas ausgiebiger getestet!


 Leider hat meine Speicherkarte im Fotoapparat einen Lesefehler, somit kann Ich euch nur 2 Fotos präsentieren...


----------



## jvonzun (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! 

Ich habe auch noch einen Barsch auf gemischtem Salat nachzureichen. |supergri


----------



## Maas-runner94 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Hier ein paar Bilder der letzten Woche, hatten ein paar schöne fische dabei, Freitag 2 barsche über 40, gestern und heute nochmal jeweils einen 40er!

Die meisten Bilder sind noch auf meiner Cam, Reich ich aber nach..
War viel Arbeit, die fische waren alle hart erkämpft!


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

vor zwei jahren hats mich beruflich zum ersten mal nach nordschweden verschlagen. nach den ersten besuchen dort hab ich mir gleich ne 4teilige reiserute zugelegt, aber irgendwie ist da oben 8 monate dunkel und winter. und im sommer machen alle schweden urlaub, da fält die begründung für einen geschäftstermin zum midsomar fischen aus.

so hab ichs jetzt zum ersten mal tatsächlich ans wasser geschafft. eine stunde noch bis dunkel, also quasi aus dem flieger in den leihwagen ans wasser. in entsprechender kleidung.

was soll ich sagen...ab ins gebüsch, erster wurf (echt jetzt) PLATSCH.  hängt aber nicht. nächster wurf. gleiches spiel ********eeeee! dritter  wurf nochmal. beim 4. wurf der vierte biss erwischt er endlich den  wobbler und hängt.

total verholzetes wasser, nur 50 cm, kein kescher. also mit Lederhalbschuhen  und einer von zwei hosen die ich mithab ins wasser. da isser mein erster  schwedenhecht. ca 80 cm.

nächster wurf. biss. kommt aber nicht wierder. andere ecke anwerfen, 70er hecht. dann noch einen kleinen verloren.

Alles in 20 Minuten!

Ich glaub in dieser kaum zugänglichen bucht haben die hechte noch keinen wobbler gesehen, so wie die drauf sind. Für die SChweden hier zählt eh nur lachs. Die lachen immer wenn ich sage dass ich auf hecht angeln will. Warum - das fragt sich der schwede.

Dann is vorbei. nix mehr. platzwechsel, entlang der dicken felsen werfen, es is fast dunkel. nix mehr.
20 magische minuten, das wars.

morgen abend wieder. allerdings kommt morgen der chef auch hierher. mist. hoffentlich schaff ichs ans wasser

Jetzt stehen die Schuhe auf der Heizung und werden bis morgen zum termin hoffentlich wieder trocken.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war natürlich heute morgen um 6 am frühstückstisch und um halb sieben am wasser. -3°C und eisiger nordwind.
hat den hechten in der bucht ganz schön auf den magen geschlagen. musste doch glatt zwei mal werfen bis zum ersten biss |kopfkrat . der 80er könnte glatt der von gestern sein. dann allerdings nix mehr. also nochmal wechseln ans offene wasser, wo der eiswind ganz schön drückt im gesicht. und auch hier gabs noch nen hecht.
dann auch hier sense und um halb 8 nochmal zum aufwärmen am frühstückstisch beim kaffee gesessen.
wieder 2 hechte in 30 minuten.

heute nachmittag dann kein hechtangeln, statt dessen zum lachsfluss gefahren und den lachsanglern zugesehen. waren nur 4 da, weil die saison vorbei ist. die 2 auf meiner flussseite hatten je einen lachs von 3 bzw 2 kilo. ist ja auch kaum erwähnenswert, da bleibt man doch lieber zu hause, so in der nachsaison |kopfkrat
man hat noch regelmäßig lachse buckeln gesehen, einfach genial.
allerdings komische regeln, zb monofil vorgeschrieben nicht kleiner als 0.45 mm. weil an geflecht zu viele fische verloren gingen durch ausschlitzen ist geflecht verboten. auch der hakenabstand an wobblern ist vorgegeben

mal sehen was der morgige tag bringt. ab übernächste woche ist hier winter, dann ist eisangeln angesagt bis april. wenn man einen 1m eisbohrer hat ...


----------



## kato84 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Weser Hecht


----------



## bissfieber (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich habe da das Glück das die gute Dame die Fische immer ausnimmt, Filetiert und zubereitet. :vik:



Na da hast du wohl mit deiner Dame den Jackpot geknackt 

BTT:

Am Rhein läufts super  Rapfen und Hecht auf nen FOX Zander Pro in Salt & Pepper.


----------



## One2 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So - heut mal für 3 Stunden ans Wasser: meine ersten Bafos! 32 und 35cm
2 haben sich noch losgeschüttelt... http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/24/7173e70b6bd1a90078e59801bbcb66bc.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/24/37be3555f413cd639eec08fce8bb38b8.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## olli81 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, heute einen regenbedingten angelkurztrip unternommen.

16uhr feierabend,
16.20uhr am wasser,
17uhr wieder im Auto. 


Hätte man mal Wetterbericht gehört geguckt gelesen... dann hätte ich die regen jacke eingepackt, pech!#q

Aber die halbe stunde hat doch Tatsache für zwei Fische gereicht.:m
Zuerst einen schniepel wie ich die letzte zeit fast nur hatte aber dann noch einen knapp 70er der sich schon eher sehen lassen kann.

Anhang anzeigen 224622


Anhang anzeigen 224623


Erkenntnis am Rande, handy selbst Auslöser und dann noch von unten nach oben fotografieren ergibt schreckliche Bilder. #t


----------



## jvonzun (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Bachforellen-Saison ist für dieses Jahr abgeschlossen.


----------



## sevone (25. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein netter Barsch von letzter Woche; kein Ü40er, aber immerhin ein 40er.


----------



## Lucius (25. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach auftragsbedingter, längerer Zeit gestern endlich mal wieder etwas  intensiver am Main gewesen und nach 5 Abrissen kam endlich auch mal  wieder ein schönes Tock!


 Der Main nimmt und der Main gibt!


----------



## Jörck (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen am Main:


----------



## W-Lahn (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin berufsbedingt nach Frankfurt am Main gezogen und hab mir natürlich gleich eine Karte für die Frankfurter Stadtstrecke geholt. Bei meinen ersten beiden Kurztrips am neuen Gewässer konnte ich jeweils einen Barsch verhaften:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow Jörck, toller Hecht. Petri

Habe heute die Savage Gear 3D Trout empfohlen bekommen, ausprobiert und gleich einen 60er Hecht überlistet. Kein besonders großer und auch ein dünner... aber der Köder hat direkt funktioniert. Ich freue mich #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil, heute konnte ich endlich meinen ersten Zander in heimischen Gewässern aufs Korn nehmen. Vor allem deshalb stolz, weil der bei uns schwer zu fangen und finden ist. Zwar nur 39cm aber freue mich sehr:vik:

Und 2 Barsche gab es ansonsten. Toller Tag


----------



## jvonzun (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute ging es zum letzten Mal in dieser Saison in die Berge.


----------



## Jensfreak (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal paar Fänge der letzten woche ;-)
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 224732


Anhang anzeigen 224733


Anhang anzeigen 224734


----------



## motocross11 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab es Gestern auch endlich mal wieder unerwartet ans Wasser geschaft. War zum Kumpel zum Geburtstag eingeladen, da er nur 500 m von der Elbe weg wohnt bin ich vorher kurz runter und wollt mal schauen wie hoch das Wasser ist. An der Elbe angekommen dacht ich mir "komm mach ein paar Würfe" Ruten liegen zum Glück immer im Kofferraum. Also nen Shaker in Mahi-Mahi montiert und an der Spundwand mit halben Kurbelumdrehungen gefaulenzt. Was soll ich sagen, 2. Wurf und tock, anhieb sitzt und raus kam dieser schöne 70er Zander. Hab dann auch gleich abgebrochen und bin zum Geburtstag. So kann der Herbst gern weiter gehen. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/28/55666d420568b3be4e13a631965c2bc3.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich  habe auch mal wieder einen.


----------



## jvonzun (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Lucius (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie unfair, ich hab doch so kurze Arme!:q

Nach etlichen Stunden auf dem Wassser von Freitag bis Sonntag war  die Ausbeute nicht ganz so wie sonst, hier war jeder Fisch hart erkämpft  mit Ausdauer und Sitzfleisch ( trotz gepolsterter Bootssitze...aua!)

 Aber die Barsche waren alle durchweg schöne Kirschen zw. 30 -35 cm und ein Hecht von ca. 65 cm sprang auch noch heraus.

 Einige Attacken konnte Ich nicht verwerten ,ein Hecht stieg kurz vor  dem Boot aus....aber die richtig gute Zeit fängt ja erst noch an!


----------



## Lucius (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch der Hecht...


----------



## Kingkurt70 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für mich gab es gestern das Hamburger Elbgedeck aus Zander, Rapfen und Barsch.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich Tu auch nochmal paar Bilder von letzte Woche rein..

Wieder ein paar barsche über 40 dabei, und wieder schöne zander

Gruß!


----------



## stefclud2000 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit der DropShot-Rute unterwegs gewesen und einige Gestreifte überlistet #6:q


----------



## warenandi (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, endlich mal wieder nen Hecht landen können.
Ist nicht der größte und für einige auch nur ein Köfi...:q
Trotzdem hab ich mich über die 52cm gefreut. :vik:


----------



## n1co12 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Fisch in der Saison und im neuen Revier! Hat nur 6 Monate gedauert, dafür hat es gleich ordentlich gescheppert  
Ich denke ich beende damit meine Karriere wieder 

Petri zu den anderen Fängen!


----------



## Dermeineeine (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 
War letzte Woche in Lemmer am IJsselmeer. Auf Spinner und Drop-Shot waren einige Barsche zu überlisten. Hier einer der Größten :vik:

Dazu gabs noch einen Hecht von ca 50cm der vor meinen Füßen auf einen Balzer Colonel Z Gr. 5 in Silber draufgeknallt ist und einen ca. 40cm Zander der mitten zwischen den Barschen stand.
Gebissen auf Drop-Shot mit einem Chartreuse Neon Glitter Doppelschwanz-Twister. Alle Fische schwimmen wieder.#h


----------



## Lucius (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatte Ich am ersten Spot nur einen heftigen  Anfasser, dann am zweiten einen schönen 80er Hecht den Ich rauben sah, angeworfen  habe und direkt in der Absinkphase auch den Biss bekam.

 Schöner Drill, der Bursche sprang 2 mal, zog immer wieder kräftig in die Bremse und dann kurz vorm Kescher noch mal nach unten.

 Ich die Rute gleich ins Wasser und er zog dann direkt unter das Boot  und auf der anderen Seite hoch, die Schnur kam an den Bootsrumpf und -  PÄNG....die gute Stroft durch!
 Damn, was hab ich mich geärgert, aber Ich hätte nichts anders machen können, that´s life....!


  Dann an eine dritte Stelle gefahren, erst ein wenig mit den  Karpfenanglern geschnackt, noch einen Run miterlebt,der leider ausschlitzte und  dann ließ der Kollege die Rute auch für über eine Stunde aus dem Wasser, so  das Ich diesen Spot etwas beackern konnte, so muss es sein unter  Angelkollegen!


 Direkt mit den ersten Würfen einen Barschschwarm  erwischt und ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde mächtig Spass gehabt, auch wenn nicht alle  Attacken hingen und nicht jeder Fisch gelandet werden konnte - aber so  macht Barschangeln Spaß!


----------



## Frosch38 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ging es vor der Schonzeit noch ein letztes mal an den Bach. An der ersten Stelle schnappte sich eine 35er Bachforelle den Spinner und im Nachwurf ging sie auf einen Eigenbauwobbler. Das sit mal ein schöner Abschluß.


----------



## nordbeck (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht die schönste, nicht die dickste, nicht die größte und nicht die stärkste. Aber ich freu mich sehr über den ersten dead bait Hecht der Saison und dann um 3 cm kein köfi mehr 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/30/03d75d0cc8712be34470024f058f0b75.jpg

Köder und Technik waren relativ untypisch für mich, nämlich ein Kotauge an der freien Leine leicht gezupft. Sitz grad auf Zander an und hatte den Hecht als Nachläufer beim einholen. Folglich schnell Montage und Rute gewechselt und keine zehn Minuten später war sie am Band mit spektakulärem Biss knapp unter der Oberfläche.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich mit meinem Teamkollegen zum ersten mal am Rhein an der Grenze unterwegs, wir sind eigentlich reine Holland- oder eher gesagt Maasangler, also für uns beide Premiere..

Hat geregnet wie sonst was, aber alle bisse knallhart und schöne Kämpfe, auch wenn nur die Kinderstube wach war!

Rhein wir kommen wieder!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neuer Monat und direkt erfolgreich gewesen:

Zander mit 61cm aus dem DHK


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner September:*
shafty262


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## jvonzun (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Philipp_do (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder vom vergangenen Wochenende. Es war mal wieder ein genialer Tag im Hamburger Hafen, an dem für mich einfach alles gepasst hat. Tolles Wetter, fette Bisse und schöne Fische!
Hier einmal die schönsten. 

















So und jetzt gehts los nach Vietnam, 3 Wochen Backpacking, Land genießen und Angeln!

Grüße Philipp


----------



## xaru (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, durfte am Dienstag auch mal wieder aufs Wasser, 80 und 86 #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck: Das mag sein, welchen meinst du denn? Aber die Gewässer unseres Vereins sind schwierig. Das Tankerunglück und Wasserqualität machen es schwierig (lt. Aussage vieler Vereinsangler)

Aaaaber heute hab ich es doch wahr werden lassen.
War ein verdammt geiler Angelabend und endlich habe ich meinen passenden Zander gefangen. Davor gab es noch einen 56er Hecht.

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel|supergri

P.S. Entschuldigt die miese Qualität


----------



## Welpi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

gestern Abend haben wir die Ruttensaison eröffnet... bei mir waren es 4 Fische zwischen 41 und 44 cm, alle sehr gut genährt.... anbei ein Photo von der grössten.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, bei mir läuft es zur Zeit nicht besonders trotz des guten Wetters. Nur der ein oder andere Schniepel hat sich blicken lassen.


----------



## soadillusion (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

72cm...


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen hab ich auch noch...
Heute Mittag gebissen auf ein kleines Wurmbündel am Grund.
94cm und mein allererster Stör überhaupt.


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen noch...
Hier mal der unterschied zu ner Kaffeeflasche (Bierbuddel...)


----------



## topbiss (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... heute in Holland.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/03/cfb11e5f5a7f76831e4ec923ae5ce9d5.jpg

64cm, exakt 2kg aus einem Hechtgewässer mit extrem geringen Zanderbestand. Und war ja bestes Zanderwetter heute, strahlender Sonnenschein und windstill 
Bin sehr stolz drauf


----------



## Lucius (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatten die Barsche Lust....


----------



## hanzz (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute.
Was n Herbstanfang. 

Konnte heut meinen PB knacken.
Genau 40cm

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/03/dde633acfedd78e40b0bd5ec60a64f01.jpg


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich mal wieder zeit gehabt. wenn auch nicht viel.naja  wenigstens nicht schneider gewesen . ein 30er ist hängen geblieben. echt traurig, boot am topgewässer liegen und keine zeit. jedes jahr im herbst das gleiche.
ein paar eindrücke


----------



## Topic (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute den freien tag genutzt und mit einem kollegen einer unser haus gewässer unsicher gemacht.
nachdem wir beide schon einen ganzen schwung kleine barsche gefangen hatten wollte wir die stelle wechseln als wir beim über den see fahren mitten im see schöne anzeigen bekamen...
das echolot zeigte futterfischwolken und dortdrunter größere einzelne sicheln...und das ganze bei 9 m...naja köder kurz um gestellt und zack erste wurf barsch...so um 30 cm...an dieser stelle fingen wir so etwa 15 weitere barsche zwischen 25 und bisschen über 30 cm...nachdem wir davon genug hatten, denn eigendlich wollten wir hecht angeln angelten wir eine flachwasserzone ab die sie doch als recht fischreich erwiesen hat...nur heute nich....also nächsten spot...eine schilfkante mit schnell abfallender bodenstruktur...keine 5 würfe bekommt mein kumpel einen biss...der gezupfte köfi verschindet im schwall und das was dann auch...wenige minuten später hatten mein kumpel und ich fast zeitgleich einen fisch gefunden der interesse an unseren ködern zeigte...mehr aber auch leider nicht....ich wechselte von köfi auf gummi...in der zwischenzeit versuchte mein kumpel es weiter mit köfi...und das mit erfolg....



da zeigen se beide zähne ^^




der fisch hatte genau 100 cm...sein erster meter hecht...
nachdem wir den fisch sicher im kescher hatten sahen wir ein zweites vorfach in seinem maul..mein kollege meinte das sein kumpel vor 2 wochen etwa einen großen hecht wegen eines schnurbruches ganz hier in der nähe verloren hatte...und tatsächlich war es dieser fisch....nachdem wir ihn von den beiden vorfächern befreit hatten konnten wir den fisch ohne verletzung nach einem kurzen shoting in sein element entlassen...mein kollege zitterte am ganzen körper und auch mein puls war auf 180 :q....nachdem sich die gemüter berühgt hatten...fischten wir weiter...bei mit gab es dann noch 2 schniepel von ca 40 und 50 cm auf kukö....am ende versuchten wir es nochmal auf barsch...und das auch mit erfolg.....an der gleichen stelle gabs wieder ordendlich barsch in guten größen..
ein paar durften zum abendbrot mit 



der tag war so schön und dann auf der heimfahrt das |krach:




sonntag gehts wieder los ^^hab da ja noch ne rechnung mit den hechten offen :m


----------



## erik88 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Nacht und Nebel Aktion #6


----------



## soadillusion (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder mal 2 kleine vom Lehnitzsee...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 70er




noch ein 70er




ein 80er




Ein 96




Es folgten einige Hechte bis 60 cm aber bei dieser Grösse verzichte ich in Zunkunft auf Fotos.


----------



## sevone (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein feister Feiertagshecht von gestern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder einen mit vernünftiger Grösse 
112 cm


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares.
79cm / 1100g


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mittlerweile kann ichs glaub ich. Und der Zander pro is jetzt wirklich mein Lieblingsköder. Fängt alles!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/7f913d61296cb6d67b4d00a37a8ecc3e.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/0b17823249fadd811b02ac6000589120.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich war auch mal wieder los, gestern Abend vom Ufer aus und heute mit dem Schlauchi. Richtig prall war es nicht, war aber auch kein wirkliches Raubfischwetter, blauer Himmel und Ententeich. Für ein paar Fische hat es aber gereicht.


----------



## olli81 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende das erste mal am Forellenbach unterwegs gewesen, bevor die saison zu ende ist.

35cm
Anhang anzeigen 225142


31cm und leider überbelichtet
Anhang anzeigen 225143


32cm
Anhang anzeigen 225144


Die erste und dritte schwimmen wieder.


----------



## brauni (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es auch paar schöne Fische!#6
Petri an alle anderen!


----------



## Trollwut (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht so groß wie die der anderen Fänger, aber dafür für unseren See eine selten gefangene Größe. Ich freu mich, gute Stelle gefunden und sonst wohl auch alles richtig gemacht 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/06/293b032f12565ed5cf2b63ad9a20ec69.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/06/36d4c92ba476bb666921d19a2eee5b3f.jpg


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 84er Z-Fisch, gefangen am Kubitzer Bodden, 02.10.2014


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen

Ich hatte heute so richtig Glück. Fetter TOCK und dann diesen 71er landen können. Geiiiel :vik:


----------



## Siever (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute, nach etlichen Wochen mit wenig Vorzeigbarem bin ich froh, auch mal wieder einen guten Fisch posten zu können...

Leider war ich gestern nur spontan und ohne Kamera los. Und das bei diesem Fang. Der Barsch meines Lebens! Wenigstens hatte ich mein Handy bei. So konnte ich eine Joggerin bitten, ein paar Bilder zu machen. 52cm!! Mein erster 50+Barsch! Ich konnte den Fisch vor Aufregung kaum halten und habe mega gezittert. Vom Gefühl her war es, als hätte ich meinen ersten Fisch überhaupt gefangen. Im Drill dachte ich an einen Zander und wegen der Dunkelheit konnte ich beim keschern nix erkennen. Als ich dann etwas hochrückiges sah, dachte ich an Aland oder Döbel. Aber so ein Barsch im Dunkeln??!!! Wahnsinn, dass man solche Überraschungen erleben darf und sich noch freuen kann, wie ein kleines Kind. Da fängt man 100000 Barsche und dieser eine macht einen fertig Einfach geil!


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem Monster!

Ich war heut auch wieder erfolgreich, keine Rießen, aber schöne Speißefische.
Und wieder ein Zander. Vllt gibts ja doch mehr als gedacht im See, und wir sin einfach zu dumm die zu fangen. Auf jeden Fall sin die allesamt wesentlich besser gebaut als die Hechte.
Bei gleicher Größe fast das doppelte Gewicht.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/bb60c506c2b6ff9c341d83397cbb74bd.jpg


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Sonntag.
Der 84er hat einen schönen Drill an der leichten Rute gemacht!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Farbe der Hecht, Silvio. Petri


Ich hatte heute einen tollen Tag. Erst was tolles an Land gezogen, dann eine Steuerrückzahlung bestätigt bekommen und anschließend angeln gewesen. Erster Wurf mit den neuen Ködern vom Tommi und direkt ein kleiner Hecht. Später zur Zielstelle, erster Wurf ein Biss und später noch ein kleiner Zander. Kurz darauf ist noch ein größerer ausgestiegen und zum Schluss einen Barsch. Geil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern mal auf die schnelle 58 barsche wovon ein teil wieder beim keschern :mabgekommen ist.


----------



## Dermeineeine (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 
Eben am Rhein gabs endlich wieder nen Erfolg. 2 Barsche, 20cm und 30cm. Dazu nen Rapfen von guten 50cm. Der hatte direkt am Buhnenkopf gejagt, mit dem Wobbler angeworfen und ist direkt draufgknallt.
Zum Abschluss noch diesen kleinen Zander. :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute habe ich mir eine neue Rute geholt. Da ich kaum Zeit hatte, die Rute aber testen wollte, bin ich noch Nachmittags in der gefühlten Sommersonne los ^^

Letzter Wurf und ein Schiff kommt. Also habe ich schnell eingekurbelt, damit der nicht über die Schnur fährt, Köder danach sinken lassen und auf einmal knallt es in der Rute. 

Mein erster Rapfen. Sau geil


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!
Ich konnte im Urlaub ein paar Mittelmeer-Barrakudas erwischen:


----------



## Besorger (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den fängen  hier auch mal ausnahmsweise wieder bilder von der letzden Woche  

































allen noch ein schönes we  nutzt die letzden schönen tage aus   wer mich sucht  bin am wasser


----------



## Naish82 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

Dieser hübsche 85er Bursche ist bei mir gestern eingestiegen: 

Anhang anzeigen 225442


----------



## Trollwut (12. Oktober 2014)

Kein Monster, aber ich bin zufrieden.
Hab jetzt noch ne Art "Kiesfeld" gefunden. Zieht man nen Gummiköder drüber und dreht dabei Steinchen um, gibts fast ne Barschgarantie

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/ff565199ac02d0b78719a55fa46682d0.jpg


----------



## shafty262 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein hab ich heut auch noch verhaftet.


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs zwei Regenbogenforellen und eine gebrochene Rute [emoji19] ... Ist mitten im Drill gebrochen - kann eigentlich nicht sein muss schon vorher was abbekommen haben ... Nur wo? Rute ist 3 Monate alt.

Anhang anzeigen 225453
Anhang anzeigen 225454
Anhang anzeigen 225455



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bela B. (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den letzten Fängen.

Heute war ich mit der Drop Shot Rute an meinem Hausgewässer unterwegs und konnte diese schöne Kirsche von 40,5 cm zu einem kurzen Landgang einladen.Leider sind die Handybilder nicht so schön geworden.

Bela B.


----------



## Lucius (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen bei uns am Main eine gute Stunde intensiv gefischt , aber nur ein Fisch kam dabei raus,.....dafür aber ein schöner Silberpfeil....:m


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, auch von mir mal wieder ein kleiner, kurioser Fangbericht. 

Nachdem  ich in den letzten zwei Wochen urlaubsbedingt nicht los war (in der  Türkei brutzeln fetzt aber auch), erhielt ich vorgestern kurz nach der  Landung den Anruf eines Kumpels, ob wir wohl das gute Wetter am Sonntag  für ne Hechttour nutzen wollten. Boot wäre schon organisiert. Nun gut,  Frauchen überredet, gestern nachmittag gings los. Die Aussichten waren  ganz gut...er war morgens schon los und hatte zwei mittlere Hechte.

Hochmotiviert  gings nach ner Tasse Kaffee am Ufer um drei zur Abendrunde...und es  dauerte wirklich nur 3 Würfe, da hing der Kamerad auf dem Foto auch  schon am Gummi. Mit seinen ca. 55cm kein Riese, aber ein schöner  Küchenfisch, der auch mit durfte, weil er sich den Gummi in die Kiemen  gehängt hatte. Na gut...gibts Hecht schwedisch, hab ich auch nix dagegen   .

Nach dem sehr vielversprechenden Beginn wurde es allerdings  sehr zähe...noch ein kurzer Kontakt bei mir, bei meinem Kumpel nix  mehr...hmm?? Wat nu los?

Also Köderpalette von klein bis groß  durch probiert...leider erfolglos. Auch die sonst recht zahlreichen  Barsche hatten wohl schlicht keinen Bock gestern...schade..

Mittlerweile  kurz nach 5, ne Stunde noch. Was tut der kluge Angler? Er erinnert sich  an frühere Ausflüge, trinkt ein Bier und fragt die Frau nach Farbe und  Köder. "Du hast doch so´ne ollen gelben Gummidinger? Nimm die!" Na  gut...nicht unbedingt das erste, was ich in dem kleinen Kanal genommen  hätte, aber nun gut...gelber Gummifisch ran.

Wat soll ich sagen- Geschichte wiederholt sich manchmal doch. Wieder lag sie (jetzt zum dritten Mal) richtig.

Es  folgten innerhalb von 10 Minuten bei mir 2,5 Hechte! Woher der halbe?  Einen 40er und einen 60er konnte ich landen. Einen 75er geschätzt verlor  ich durch einen Sprung AUS dem Kescher...egal! Weitere kurze Kontakte  und einen Nachläufer gab es auch. 

Wer nu denkt, es war  Beißphase...NÖ! Kumpel angelte unverdrossen seine Köder (weiß, blau  weiß, silber etc, bewusst nicht auch neongelb) weiter...und hatte  nüscht.

Langsam wird mir die Frau unheimlich #t ...wenn sie angeln würde...


----------



## Tim89 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

110 cm 

Neuer PB mit Spinner Marke Eigenbau


----------



## d0ni (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War vorhin n bisschen Unterwegs


----------



## brauni (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Perti an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es nen schönen Barsch am we!#h


----------



## One2 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch mal wieder 2 Fänge von mir: 
Der Zander hier nur weils mein erster ausm Rhein ist... 39cm
Der Hecht genau 80cm!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/13/a00c6a31593e19b2e7b5fccde80c38ab.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/13/2bc80c728d2ad5d2b48ed3e7592c8669.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Conchoolio (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gerstern gabs gut Barsch am Main. Insgesamt 15 Stück von 35-53cm (mein PB) auf Gummifisch in 3,25". Kleine Barsche gabs irgendwie gar keine.






















http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=225495&d=1413214384


----------



## Besorger (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Moerser83 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann will ich auch mal....


----------



## jvonzun (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allerseits!

 Ich war letzte Woche auch wieder einmal ein bisschen fischen!


----------



## motocross11 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri alles Fängern. War letztes Wochenende im Spreewald mit ein paar Kumpels. Es war Paddeln geplant und ich hab mir sporadisch ne leichte Barschrute und ein paar wobbler eingepackt. Eigentlich dachte ich nicht das ich groß zum angeln komme und das in den schmalen Kanälen überhaupt viel drin ist. Nach den ersten Minuten paddeln hatte ich das mit dem angeln schon komplett abgeschrieben, da wir mit den Paddeln zu kämpfen hatten. Aber nach einer Weile lief es ganz gut und ich hab dann angefangen zu schleppen. In den 4 Stunden die wir am paddeln waren konnte ich dann ca. 30 Barsche bis 30 cm und vier Hechte fangen. Waren alles keine Riesen, aber meine ersten geschleppten Fänge. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/cb55e46c26a44195656705b58033930f.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/3d415e31c34d04652cbdef42a22d7b95.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lute (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute konnte ich ihn landen, den Barsch meines Lebens.
Gefangen im Rhein in Düsseldorf, 40cm und 870gr schwer. 
Gefangen mit Dropshot auf einen Hairy Mary.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend zusammen!

Möchte euch kurz Impressionen meiner letzten Angelwoche teilen..

In 3 Angeltagen konnte ich mehrere kapitale fische landen..


Am Dienstag letzte Woche zeigte ich einem Freund von mir die drop-shot Technik, und konnte dabei an meinem absoluten hotspot sofort einen 41er barsch mit Naturköder landen!




Nächster Wurf, 50er barsch!!!
2 sprachlose Angler stehen da und können es nicht fassen!




Am Samstag fing ich meinen Angeltag am gleichen Spot an, und fing auf Anhieb sofort wieder einen 46er barsch!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I8TDqykoWM0

Dass ist das Video mit Live biss und Landung..

Zur nächsten Stelle, und direkt einen 1,02m hecht an der Rute!
Nicht mein größter, aber der schönste hecht den ich jemals in Händen halten durfte!!







Eine knappe Stunde später erreichte ein Freund meine Stelle und wir angelten gemeinsam..   Ein weiterer Angelfreund beangelte unseren Spot vertikal vom Boot aus.. 
  Während wir Witze übereinander reißen wer wem die fische wegfängt oder nicht steigt bei mir wieder ein Kampfstarker hecht ein, und die Kollegen auf dem Boot gucken blöde.. :-D
89cm







Ein unvergesslicher Tag!


Sonntag dann für eine Stunde zum barschspot, und in der Zeit 4 barsche landen können, 32, 40, 43, 45cm...     Wahnsinn, nur leider das Handy leer, also konnte ich nur den ersten fisch (43cm) fotografieren..





Was soll ich sagen, an der Maas läuft et richtig fett, wäre das mal immer so.. :-( 








Gruß!


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Edersee Kirschen


----------



## MarcoZG (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Zander 53 CM ich hab mich gefreut wie ein k eines Kind hihi


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im Moment gehen die Dickbarsche aber auch wie hulle.
Hatte vorgestern auch zwei dabei:


----------



## AngelPepe (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hm na ja, da kann ich mit der größe nicht mithalten bis jetzt. aber lieber nen kleiner barsch als fritten aus der mülltonne )


----------



## layercake87 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

am wochenende gabs ein schönen 65er hecht. ein anderer ähnlicher größe ist einem kollegen ausgestiegen und ärgerlicherweise auch der größte barsch, den er in seinem leben gefangen hat/hätte, wobei ich sagen muss, dass der mir beim landen mit der hand ausgestiegen ist #t - die moral von der geschichte : niemalsnienich den kescher vergessen |kopfkrat

der hecht durfte mit und in die pfanne - wie immer sehr lecker :g


----------



## Schugga (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Maas-runner94 schrieb:


>



Der ist wirklich unglaublich schön!
PETRI zu diesem und den anderen Brocken #6

Und auch Petri natürlich zu den anderen Räubern - egal ob groß oder klein #h

******

Bei mir gab's letztes Wochenende zwei Hechte (52 + 55 cm) - bei dem zweiten dachte ich, es wäre nur ein Ast, weil der sich NULL bewegte |supergri ...und dann kam das Hechtmaul aus dem Wasser |rolleyes


----------



## Jörck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Wiedermal wahnsinns Fische dabei.
Ich habe *eeeendlich*  meinen ersten Topwater-Hecht.
Kein Riese (60er), aber Biß und Drill waren Spektakel vom Feinsten.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/17/993b66323d372dd07fcb294538a5b172.jpg


----------



## TioZ (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den muss ich auch rumzeigen |supergri


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Angelkollegen hier, schöne Fänge!
Zuletzt war ich auchmal wieder unterwegs


----------



## ulfisch (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir liefs richtig.
Bin mit einem Kumpel raus, der nur zusehen wollte.
Er fragt mich beim 1. Wurf
"und? wie lange dauert das jetzt?"

ich wollte schon zu meinem, -keine Ahnung-lang bis nie- Monolog anstimmen als es rumpelte.
50cm Refo






Danach ging es so weiter innerhalb von 20 min noch 2 weiter(schwimmen wieder) und eine die sich wieder löste.

Es gab dann eine kurze Flaute bis ich kurz vor Schluss noch eine 55cm an den Haken bekam.




Dazu gabs noch eine Ausgestiegene und etliche Nachläufer.





So gut lief es bei mir an dem Gewässer noch nie|kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gefangen:

Barsch mit Regenschirm! (Kein Scherz,der wurde genauso aus dem Wasser geholt)


----------



## ameisentattoo (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genug OT!
Mal wieder ein Foto, um beim Thema zu bleiben.


----------



## Finke20 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute Vormittag  ging es bei schönstem Wetter mit dem Boot auf die  Peene. Versuche mit Wobbler, Jig und auch mit Spinner einen Fisch an den  Haken zu bekommen blieben ohne Erfolg.

Erst mit DS gingen die Barsche richtig gut ab, die größten hatten 31 cm, die meisten hatten so um die 25 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von 2 Minihechten.
Direkt im Wasser ausgehängt, deswegen Fisch nicht in den Griffeln


----------



## Kaka (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War auch mal wieder am Bach. Dabei gab es unter anderem auch was für die Pfanne #6


----------



## Jörck (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern, ein Herbst-Hecht aus dem Main:






Und heute einen sehr sportiven:


----------



## Onkel Tom (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Bei mir hat es heute auch mal wieder mit einem besseren Fisch geklappt.


----------



## Siever (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich letzte Woche an der Ruhr zwei gute Aussteiger hatte, konnte ich wenigstens am Wochenende am großen Plöner See mal wieder Hechte ins Boot ziehen Mit zwei Leuten 10 Fische:q  Der 11te hing leider nur kurz...  . Außerdem gab es endlich mal wieder einen "TwoFaceHecht".


----------



## wetti (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein 54er MLK Zander von gestern Abend.
Viele grüße und ein dickes Petri
Marc


----------



## coolspace (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einem Tag am Kubitzer Bodden wo man jeden Fisch hart erarbeiten musste hatte ich dann doch noch 2 vorzeigbare..

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nobbi 78 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar Fänge von letzter Woche nur die grösse lässt noch zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## Bela B. (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den lezten Fängen.

Der Raubfisch war bei uns gestern in Beißlaune.

Bela B.


----------



## L4rs (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nunja kein Zwerg aaaaaaaaber auch kein Riese war so um die 35 cm






LG Lars


----------



## Maas-runner94 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar fische von Freitag..

Insgesamt 6 zander und 4 barsche bis 45 mit 2 Mann..

Den zander mit der kaputten rückenflosse hab ich einen Tag später doch tatsächlich nochmal gefangen, beim zander noch nicht erlebt.. 


Gesendet von meinem WT19i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucius (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jungs, die Größe ist nicht wichtig, die Technik machts!

War gestern nach einer Woche Forellen-Sperre wieder auf unserem See und es musste sich jeder Fisch hart erkurbelt werden....2 Hechte um die 50-60cm und einen Aussteiger, ansonsten keinen Biss, der diesen Namen verdient hätte...


----------



## Rhöde (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen schicken Oktoberbarsch vom letzten WE steuere ich auch gern mal bei  .


----------



## Bela B. (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil

Heute war ich wieder Barsche zuppeln.

Bela B.


----------



## Gruschan (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der war zwar max 30cm lang, aber aufgrund der tollen Zeichnung mM nach ein Foto wert [emoji6]
 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/21/eebb38d47e4728922539aadcc88d976f.jpg


----------



## Lucius (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war´s echt schwer,...extremer Wind und Wellen, so das eine  Bisserkennung kaum möglich war,....dazu Regen....aber es gibt nur  schlechte Kleidung ,kein schlechtes Wetter!
 Dennoch war ,für die  kurze Zeit die Ich am Wasser war, die Bissfrequenz sehr hoch.
 Auch wenn  nicht alle Bisse verwandelt werden konnten und am Ende nur die Babyzander und 2 Barsche hingen,war es sehr kurzweilig!


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Ich finde das Bild so schön, das passt auch hier hinein. War einfach ein toller Tag der Sonntag.


----------



## Raubbrasse (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger hier.

@ Gruschanie Größe ist doch egal,hauptsache man ist ehrlich   in der Größenangabe.:g

Ich war am lezten Wochenende auch unterwegs.

Raubbrasse


----------



## L4rs (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






65 cm im grünen Revier in NL überredet heute Morgen 

LG Lars


----------



## Nobbi 78 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,
vorhin gabs noch einen Hecht von 75cm auf Streamer!


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einmal Barsch, einmal Hecht wurde gewünscht:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/6e4da461f68d193e1e1e4c85b0a9a29b.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/797e5b4371c5c1adf53a755a8c43786f.jpg


----------



## warenandi (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin...
War ja eigentlich auf Schleie und Karausche aus.
Aber, dieser 33er wollte auch die Maden mit Rotwurm haben.
Da sag ich doch nicht nein...:m


----------



## shafty262 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir blieb heute nur der eine Hecht hängen. So viele verloren wie heute heute hab ich allerdings auch noch nie. War auf Zander und es biss ein Esox nach dem anderen. Zander gabs nur einen Biss und den hab ich dann natürlich versemmelt.


----------



## Haenger (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute seit langem mal wieder auf Zanderpirsch am Rhein.
Bis zwölfe nüchts... nicht mal ein Zupperle.
Wollte eigentlich schon wieder heim, bis mir dann noch 'ne gute Stelle eingefallen ist, die ganz in der Nähe war.
Dort angekommen 'nen fetten Rapfen jagen gesehen...
Der erste Wurf, ein tock...
der zweite Wurf... krawumm!
Alter Schwede was für ein Einschlag! 
War mit 65cm zwar nicht der größte bis jetzt, dafür aber definitiv der fetteste! 

'ne halbe Stunde später nochmal an den Platz... der zweite.
55cm.

Alles in allem... Beharrlichkeit wird belohnt! :m


----------



## RayZero (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut auf Barsch und Satzforellen unterwegs - es wollten aber nur die Hechte beißen! Nicht ideal an der L-Rute mit 0,06er Power Pro und 0,18er fluocarbon. Dennoch konnten 6 Hechte gelandet werden - war an der Rute ein riesen Spaß! Dennoch waren es nur 5 Schniepel und ein Küchenhecht.

Anhang anzeigen 226017

Anhang anzeigen 226018

Anhang anzeigen 226019

Anhang anzeigen 226020



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. 
Wir konnten heute ca 15 Barsche auf Dropshot erwischen. Der Größte 31, die meisten rund 15-20cm


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/25/2210a0d3d66cede6ad5a520a570b55e4.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/25/56a2551e72834c9d95c4180fb1bcdbfa.jpg


----------



## zanderzone (26. Oktober 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 226033


Das war ne Woche, wie ich sie noch nicht erlebt habe! Donnerstag 37 Zander und gestern nur vormittags 36. heute nachmittag gehts wieder los. Fast jeder wurf ein biss!!


----------



## Trollwut (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute in 2,5 Stunden bombige 13 Barsche zu zweit. Erst 24 Würmer verdropshottet, dann 2 gefangene Grundeln auf DS und als letztes dann Gufis. Gefangen haben wir auf Alles.

Ich konnte dabei einen 40er Haudegen erwischen. Ultra geiler Fisch!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/cab05ce1a58d019941772ccabbfd50d8.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/813b4048514f319349a8f52fc4a1925e.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/c21eb70f289a88760773cdf76bba2869.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/cf62506f53d5d536393bec2e4cd696c8.jpg


----------



## Finke20 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute gab es wieder einige Barsche bis 34 cm.


----------



## Allround Angla (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 226065


Petri an alle
Ich konnte heute mit nem geilen 94er der sehr schön gekämpft hat meine neue Rolle einweihen.

LG


----------



## bream (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger =)

Es ist vollbracht! 
Heute konnte ich den letzten Raubfisch auf meiner Liste (Esox) abhaken. War zwar nur ein Schniepel von ca 55cm rum, aber stolz bin ich trotzdem =)

An alle, die jetzt über das Fluorocarbonvorfach meckern: Hatte die mit Wobbler bestückte Stahlvorfachrute neben mir liegen und kurz vorher noch im Einsatz, aber als mal wieder nichts ging, war ich schon so überzeugt davon, dass keine Hechte mehr da sind


----------



## warenandi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin...
Gestern nochmal losgewesen.
Endliche eine neue PB (Barsch) aufgestellt.
Ganz genau 40cm!!!:vik:


----------



## nordbeck (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/838705c8221cd862c4bdf788c3d4bde4.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/8fcc7bc09b7742087add3cf8160b164b.jpg

Doppel run. Kleinere hatte exakt 80, war im Drill aber strammer [emoji51]


----------



## nordbeck (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank 

Einer ging noch 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/0007c9a4c9608521cf776bc5001c5cff.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/b18ab918234a3daf5bf0fc74f391cb20.jpg


----------



## kernell32 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute kurz nach Sonnenaufgang innerhalb einer dreviertelstunde 5 Hechte so um die 50cm, dann heute abend kurz nach Sonnenuntergang nochmal ne Stunde raus und wieder n 50er und dann noch diesen 80er
Die spinnen momentan hier, der hier wollte sogar meinen Kescher fressen
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/585c3980adef8c96eda5c6ab76f054ee.jpg


----------



## Haenger (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin 

@ Schugga: 
zu deiner Sig, probier's mal mit 'nem 4er oder 5er Mepps, vielleicht läuft's dann mit 'nem größeren Räuber!? |wavey:

Konnte so jedenfalls, zu den beiden Rapfen vom Samstag, noch 'nen 37er Barsch am Sonntag Abend nachlegen. 


Grüßle vom Maggus


----------



## sekteins (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein Paar Fänge der letzten Wochen.


----------



## sekteins (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch ein Paar die man zeigen kann.


----------



## Finke20 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Hier ist mal der Größte von heute.


----------



## Philipp_do (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hanzz und ich waren heute zusammen am Rhein unterwegs, bei tollem Wetter, bis es dann sau kalt wurde gab es für mich noch eine richtig fette 41er Kirsche auf Gummi....


----------



## lute (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich, mein erster Zander dieses Jahr mit 53cm. Dazu noch mein erster Herbstzander. Gefangen auf hairy mary mit dropshot am Rhein.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern hab ich es endlich auch mal wieder an den Rhein geschafft. Im dunkeln waren die Zander wie wild auf der Jagd, das hab ich so noch nie erlebt. Leider hab ich "nur" zwei erwischt, trotzdem waren es aufregende zwei Stunden angeln. Einer hatte 60 cm, der andere war kleiner...
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/29/0734265cce5ddb639882bfabb7e02a06.jpg


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War grade im Dauerregen n paar Stunden faulenzen, als es zu regnen anfing haben sich viele Angler ausm Staub gemacht, dafür wurden die Zander munter, hatte glaube ich 10 Stück |supergri


----------



## raubfisch-ole (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischverrückten, ich war auch immer mal wieder am Wasser und lass lieber ein Paar Bilder sprechen als hier lange Texte zu verfassen. 











































Gruß Ole


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Stelle hier ja normalerweise keine Bilder rein aber für meinen neuen PB mach ich mal eine Ausnahme.


----------



## KleinerWaller (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Hecht dieses Jahr.  
nicht der größte mit 71cm, hat mich aber rieesig gefreut. 

Als er biss habe ich natürlich geschlafen. Habe es erst gar nicht realisiert..


----------



## Bela B. (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Bei meinem Sohn und mir gab es wieder Barschalarm.

Bela B.


----------



## jvonzun (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






und hier noch ein Kurzvideo von Kanada:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IFQS7D9Dw4&index=1&list=UUWwTyCPBN1LML5woPBvXEqQ


----------



## zanderzone (31. Oktober 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 226200


War gestern nochmal für 3 Std. an der Ijssel! 24 Stück doch leider nur das Format, aber Laune macht es trotzdem!


----------



## One2 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Halbstarker der im Wasser bleiben durfte und ein richtig guter Aussteiger... Das Ergebnis von 3 Stunden Baggersee - die beiden Bisse kamen erst in den letzten 20min! Egal - kein Schneider!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/31/2862be388efd988b84bb8fbe8f54b88d.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## pike-81 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Kleines Halloween-Gespenst.
Kurz vor Schluß hat der 84er meinen Angeltag noch gerettet.  
Petri
Anhang anzeigen 226213


----------



## mathei (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach wochen des nicht-angeln, blieb heute ein schöner 31er barsch hängen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 5 oder 6 Barsche in der Größe von 15-25cm. Dabei war der erste Wiederfang
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/01/dd91f7001f6970981929c04668e9bf96.jpg


----------



## Topic (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal ne kleine bilderserie von gestern und vom letzten sonntag.
außer den auf den bildern zu sehenden fischen gab es noch paar hechte zwischen 50 bis 70 cm ca...nich nachgemessen..paar barsche zwischen 28 bis 38 cm und noch 2 weitere zander...sowie einen brassen 
auf den bildern zu sehen sind Hechte bis 101 cm
sowie Zander von ende 50 bis fast 70 cm


----------



## foxtrottNB (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein PB-Hecht: 1.10m


----------



## Jensfreak (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch nochmal paar Zettis... endlich Herbst und es läuft :vik:

und natürlich Petri zu den Vorpostern... Super Fische dabei!!


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nummer drei diese Saison 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/c8b2a1962ab8c36806554962881e32a3.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 226274
Anhang anzeigen 226275
Anhang anzeigen 226276


Petri an alle
Bei mir gabs heute 2 kleinere aber trotzdem schöne Hechte [emoji1]
Mein Kumpel konnte auch einen geilen Barsch landen


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang grad. 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/bd1dea4315b95b203cfa46b0a3b5f9f4.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen habe ich auch noch.






Wird wohl der letzte dieses Jahr für mich gewesen sein. Meine Saison ist rum...


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/e5b86299da64d2b6faf82f9b462501ff.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 5 Barsche in der Größe und 4 Zander, wobei der größte 74cm hatte :vik:


----------



## Fury87 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kaum zu Glauben, aber Ich war jetzt nach fast* 3 Monaten
*mal wieder Spinnfischen, nachdem Ich den Staub von meiner Spinnrute  entfernt hatte, sollte es für 1 Stunde zum Kanal gehen. Da es zu dieser  Jahreszeit nicht ganz einfach am Kanal ist, und Ich solange nicht mehr  Spinnfischen war, hatte Ich eigentlich kein gutes Gefühl, denn Windig  war es auch noch!

Nach den ersten Würfen musste Ich erstmal wieder das Gefühl für die  Spinnrute bekommen, denn etwas Eingerostet war Ich dann doch! Aber nach  ein paar Würfen ging es dann wieder ganz gut, und Ich konnte den Köder  wieder so Führen, dass auch Fische sich dafür Interessieren! |rolleyes  Die ersten 2 Bisse habe Ich noch Verhauen, aber die nächsten 2 Bisse  habe Ich bekommen, und konnte 2 Zander fangen! Damit war Ich eigentlich  schon Zufrieden, aber der nächste biss brachte mir kurz vor Schluss noch  diesen *44cm *Barsch, man was ein Geiler Fisch! Ich habe mich  richtig darüber Gefreut, vorallem nachdem Ich jetzt die letzten 3 Monate  nicht mehr Spinnfischen war, und dann direkt so Belohnt worden bin!  Nach 1 Stunde habe Ich dann aufgehört, und bin Zufrieden nach Hause  Gefahren! :m


----------



## Maas-runner94 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin!
Bei uns gab's gestern Abend insgesamt 13 fische, inklusive 4 barsche über 35, die großen beiden 45 und 48cm! 
Ansonsten ein hecht, und der Rest zander bis knapp 50cm...


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für klasse Barsch und das auch noch nachts. Respekt.

Komme kaum noch ans Wasser. Um so mehr hat mich der Fang heute gefreut. 
Bei mir gabs auch Barsch, nachdem ich den ersten dicken leider verloren hatte, habe ich den Haken gewechselt und es ging doch noch.
Bis 43cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Oktober:*
Bieberpelz


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## brauni (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Schöne Fische#6
Ich war auch bissl am Wasser!:m


----------



## brauni (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und weiter gehts!


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das hab ich nu davon.
Da bringt man dem Frauchen das Angeln näher und schon fängt sie einem die grossen Fische weg.
42 cm hat der Racker.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/05/b2d85be8f90302a31984e9cfebc5160d.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 5 Barsche. 2 kleine, 2 mit rund 35 und ein 39er. 
Von den 35ern hab ich leider kein Foto, weil ich noch keinen Kameramann hatte.
§ von den Barschen auf Grundel am DS. Ich sag euch, das bringts!


----------



## Angler9999 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger ...

Bei uns gibt es zur Zeit nur die hier...

Anhang anzeigen 226628


Anhang anzeigen 226629



Es wollen mal Zander werden....


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mal Grundeln fürs dropshotten gezuppelt. Gab n schönen Barsch und natürlich Grundeln

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/ecb8baddd5e003b62e528174124da84d.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/aa7464035fa6e4b96ffdea5e85127923.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heut auch nochmal Barsch - 40cm.


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatten wir insgesamt 13 Fische, bei den Barschen waren nur 2 unter 30, und das auch nur knapp.
Der größte mit 47, ein 45er, ein 39, der Rest rund 35. Sehr geile Sache
Meinen dicken hab ich übrigens auch auf so einen Minitintenfisch gefangen, wie den kleinen hier


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Maul auf dem Foto erinnerte mich sehr stark daran, bei meinem Barsch (38er) fehlte die Vorstülpung beim Maul auf der einen Seite. Hab da wohl nicht genau hin geschaut gehabt.

Gerade noch mal bei meinem Bild geschaut, da sah das dann doch etwas ausgeprägter aus.

Edit: Petri Trollwut. Krass wie du wieder abgehst. Kaum bist aus dem Festival Sommer wieder da, läuft es bei dir super und mir nimmst die Fische weg


----------



## nordbeck (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trost Meter. Vermutlichen pb verloren [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji29]


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/4079b8d79b62b81a6d5ec50f4f0e998d.jpg


----------



## Haenger (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gab heut morgen mal wieder 'nen Rapfen, der sich spektakulär meinen Oberflächenköder weggehauen hat... und kalte Füß!
Der Bursche war mit um die 55cm nicht der größte, aber doch besser als nichts! 


Gruß und Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, sehr schöner Fisch 


Heute gab es diesen neuen PB


----------



## Rhöde (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute gab es diesen neuen ......



PETRI #6 !

......und diesen.


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guter Fisch! 43?
Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir heute der größte von 5:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/5e1df9504f0eea19b5588e6350e02a93.jpg


----------



## Köfi83 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den gab es am Samstag Abend, endlich der erste maßige Zander aus der Kiesgrube in der ich angel.
Hoffe das wird jetzt besser, es haben sich noch nicht viele blicken lassen.
Der hatte 64cm.
Und am Sonntag gab es dann noch einen 41 Barsch:vik:
War ein Klasse we.


----------



## MikeHawk (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs am WE den hier auf nen 7cm Gummifisch, die neue Yasei Aori direkt eingeweiht. Das sich manche bei leichten Ruten immer Sorgen machen ob Sie einen Hecht rauskriegen würden.... der drill hat max 2min gedauert.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie groß ihr ihn schätzt^^


----------



## jvonzun (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kirschchen am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eine süße...


----------



## sevone (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein herbstlicher Entenschnabel.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab noch einen 39er Streifenträger vom Wochenende nachzureichen ;-) 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 226761


----------



## pike-81 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Gestern angekündigt, heute auf die Schuppen gelegt:
45er auf 5er Mepps Long Cast. 
Petri
Anhang anzeigen 226767


----------



## Besorger (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier ist nen neuer


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde- klasse Fänge hier, weiter so #6 

Ich konnte gestern meinen Rapfen Pb nach oben schrauben...
Ein schöner dicker 77 iger is mir eingestiegen auf den 10 cm Zander Pro Shad... Was fürn riesen Maul die doch haben können |bigeyes


----------



## Besorger (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

FEIERABEND euch einen schönen start ins WE  ich bitte um Entschuldigung iphone 6 war wohl zu kompliziert beim knipsen -.-  PS ich sehe leicht fertig aus weil ich heute Dialyse hatte  aber   DRAUSSEN IST ALLES


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.

Bei mir gabs auch was:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/14/066ca33c45d2c14c42688d613417c748.jpg


----------



## One2 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und bei mir auch mal wieder:http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/360x360q90/14/11/15/571aafbb3846c283033f018aa9550195.jpg
Nach 3 Schneidertagen wenigstens etwas...
Außerdem noch ne Menge gefiederte "Freunde" gesehen...http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/360x360q90/14/11/15/d424fb895c246c00b872c8b66f4831d0.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## vandermo (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!!

Ich Habe heute auch mal die Zeit gefunden die Hechte zu ärgern.
Es gab 4 stk binnen 60 min von 55 - 70 cm Groß

mfg und Petri


----------



## Trollhorn (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Freundin (erst seit diesem Jahr den Schein) hat heute ihren ersten Hecht gefangen. Mit 60cm sicher kein Riese - die Freude über den ersten Hecht war aber natürlich riesig! 
Morgen kommt er dann in die Pfanne.


----------



## kreuzass (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, wollte hier auch einmal meinen Beitrag leisten.
Oben: Spitzkopf, mitte & unten: Breitkopf
Der unten war ein ganz schöner Fettwanst für seine Größe.
Dürfte auch an seiner Schwanzflosse zu erkennen sein.
Der Mageninhalt war, im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden, auch der Wahnsinn (Menge).





Zur Info: Gefangen Ende August in der Weser, bei sternenklarer Nacht. War ein wunderschöner Anblick (bis auf die Flugzeuge).


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/824113fd4d99513fc98ecb455eef60c0.jpg

Der Fisch mag mich scheinbar. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/76d9c53a43357855a157045d79f2ff9f.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle
Ich konnt heute zufällig ne wunderschöne seeforelle fangen  schwimmt natürlich wieder

Anhang anzeigen 226912


----------



## Besorger (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

GOOD BOY 




 und sein kleiner bruder  Little Boy 








auf das sie ihre geene weiter geben    allen einen trockenen sonntag abend noch


----------



## Rhöde (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Forelle und jede Menge Stachelritter. Petri den stolzen Fängern !
Ist ja auch Herbst, da futtern sie nochmal ordentlich.
Der hier hat gestern auch einen ordentlichen "Happen" Gummi genommen  .

BIG BOY


----------



## SnowHH1991 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Herbstzander aus dem Hamburger Hafen!


----------



## Trollwut (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt Grundel als Raubfisch?
Zitat Mama: Die hat ja Füße 
Einen ca. 65er Hecht hatte ich noch, ansonsten war das Wochenende voll fürn Poppes. Rund 25 Bleie versenkt, dazu einige Haken und Gummifische.


----------



## Topic (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

erster urlaubstag...schön ausgepennt..und ab zum angeln





dem folgte noch ein mini kollege...
dann gab es noch einen hecht der mir das vorfach kappte ..sowie einen großen friedfisch der meine bremse kreischen lies...hab aber leider nur ne schuppe in der größe einer 2 euro münze zu gesicht bekommen...

dann gab es noch ne menge fehlbisse...die waren heute echt zickig


----------



## Hannsen (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Topic schrieb:


> erster urlaubstag...schön ausgepennt..und ab zum angeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo biste denn da wenn man Fragen darf?


----------



## Besorger (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die kleinen haben doch oft immer die schönste Zeichnug


----------



## ayron (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ist es !!!


----------



## Besorger (18. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Morgen Stund hat Gold im Mund ? in diesem Falle hatte der Vampier meinen Gufi im Schlund  es gibt doch nichts besserers     

Morgens die Welt erwachen zu hören  das Vögelgezwitscher zu belauschen und zu sehen wie langsam der alltag erwacht  man ist in Gedanken und dann kommt dieses TOCK  wie ein Stromschlag durch in die Rute!  euch allen einen Schönen Start in den Tag


----------



## jvonzun (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal meine Fänge vom Rhein aus der letzten Woche...

 Ich fange mal mit ein paar schönen Barschen an, die sich auf die eig viel zu großen Zandergummis gestürzt haben:
























 Dann hat sich auch mal der Zielfisch am Gummi verirrt:


----------



## Finke20 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben#6.

Von mir noch ein Nachtrag vom Dienstag, es gab 2 Hechte einen Schnappi  und einen etwas besseren. Köder ist ein Slider gewesen, mein Begleiter  konnte 3 Fische zum anbiss überreden, doch leider blieb keiner hängen.  





Einen Krebs mit Muschel gab es auch noch, sein Motto nur nicht loslassen :q.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischkollegen!!!

 35er Kanalbarsch


----------



## chef (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rutte, knapp 60 cm, aus der Waldnaab, auf Fischfetzen


----------



## BigBoef (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander...


----------



## Trollwut (22. November 2014)

Heute rund 20 Halbstarke bis rund 35cm
Selbst die kleinsten mit ca 15cm haben sich den 9cm Gufi ohne wenn und aber reingeknallt
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/67823d294ef296718e236f06e3b7f829.jpg


Oh, und wieder eine Killergrundel
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/18949e7fc49e4a9f4aca4b26f967befa.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war so der Hammer. PB dazu noch verbessert.:vik:


----------



## brauni (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! schöne Fische!
Bei mir gab es wieder nen schönen zander!|supergri


----------



## Mace23 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer kennt es..... Da ist man den ganzen Tag unterwegs. ... und bis auf ein paar Bisse passiert nix.... Kollege ist schon abgehauen..... denkt man sich. Paar Würfe noch. Anderen Köder drauf....erster wurf.  Bämmm. . Was ein Einschlag .....45cm Barsch neuer PB
 2 min. Später gleiche stelle.....56 cm zander. Abend gerettet 

Sorry wegen dem 2 Bild .... kann es hier nicht drehen... auf dem handy ist es richtig rum ☺


----------



## Fuschus (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch PB um 13cm erhöht :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nur einer und wieder ne größenwahnsinnige Grundel
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/3252bfb6f8316829f29dce261e166dc3.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/ab7230367fbfc8b384938dbb691da08c.jpg


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum PB und allen Fängern

Hab heut zwei Vertikal Spundwand Zettis gezuppelt.

55 und 64
Der kleine hat mir in den Finger gebissen

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/4f7a7cd7339e15b40ff4156ceb5d8106.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/bdfe6a4ed3ff097fdec5d679bb96ac3f.jpg


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den super Fängen hier  

Ich konnte letzte Woche 2 mal ans Wasser. Es ging an ein neues Gewässer auf Barsch. 

Am Donnerstag konnten wir 5 schöne Barsche überlisten. Methoden waren Texas-Rig, Dropshot und klassische Jiggen mit Gummis bis 10 cm. 

Am Samstag ging es dann gleich nochmal los. Gleich am ersten Spott konnten wir 4 Barsche überlisten und für unsere Gewässer einen echten Traumfisch landen  Auch dieser schöne Zander konnte dem Dropshot-Rig nicht wiederstehen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## jvonzun (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der Winter naht bei uns und die Fische fressen sich Speck an!


----------



## Köfi83 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ich konnte am Samstag mein PB erhöhen:q
Zander mit Stolzen 85cm:vik:
Und Sonntags dann einen Barsch mit 40cm, momentan läuft es aber ehr zäh, die Fische müssen hart erarbeitet und gesucht werden.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Trollwut (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allen anderen Fängern Petri, ich konnte heute kurz vor der Uni nochmal schnell raus und hab 2 kleinere erwischt.


----------



## Pipboy (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann werfe ich mal meinen ersten Hecht in den Ring. Gefangen auf einen Quietscheenten-Gelben Gummifisch 7 cm.


----------



## chrix (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich steuer mal meinen Hecht vom Samstag bei.
Gefangen beim Barsch zuppeln. 

Stolze 118cm und mein bisher bester.


----------



## chrix (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier nochmal was schönes, allerdings noch ausm September.

Gerät: Rocke 601ml, 0.06er geflecht und auch 0,23 Fluo.

Ich bekomm die großen wohl nur am leichten Geschirr #c


----------



## jvonzun (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein dicker Nachtschwärmer


----------



## bigbecker (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Ausbeute der letzten Tage. 
Lief ganz gut. Noch nie so viel Glück in der Kurzen Zeit gehabt.:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

4 Barsche, der größte 35.
Die ham so riesige Ranzen dranhängen, die machen schon fast Thomas Konkurrenz


----------



## olli81 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wat gestern mittag nochmal auf hecht unterwegs. In den ersten 20 min gab's direkt zwei schöne Exemplare.


----------



## Tobi92 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern 
Nach längerer Zeit mit einigen Schneidertagen hab ich mich dann doch mal wieder überwinden können früher aufzustehen.
Und wie soll ich sagen, wurde belohnt [emoji1] 
Dieser Hecht mit 61cm konnte sich erbarmen. 
Foto is leider schlecht, da das Enthaken schon etwas länger gedauert hat. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/4550a2f78502df68d30140cdb19abc02.jpg

Geht bei uns hier momentan allgemein sehr zäh, aber dieser hier wird wohl der Startschuss für den Aufschwung sein.
[emoji6] 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Nevisthebrave (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängen hier!
ich durfte gestern meinen ersten Meter landen. 1.04m 6.5kg gefangen auf
Salmo Slider…
ein unvergesslicher Moment…
LG Marcel


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch allen andere auch von mir.
Highlights heute:
34er Barsch, 73er Hecht. 
Barsche wollten leider nicht so richtig
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/8bbc9caad4e0231e2607abcdba9d211a.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/054a35ed7a3413728314db9c7514d156.jpg


----------



## tim13 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

patri an alle fänger, sehr schöne fische dabei...

habe auch noch nen schönen barsch....


----------



## GEO7 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte gestern einen schönen "Beifang" beim Quappenansitz. Der Zielfisch ließ sich leider nicht blicken, dafür nahm dieser wirklich fette Hecht den kleinen Fetzenköder. 

Der ca. 95cm Hecht hatte einen richtigen Kugelbauch, als ob er vorher irgendetwas größeres verspeist hätte. Ich habe aber nicht nachgeguckt... |rolleyes

Obwohl ich schon Hechte über einen Meter gefangen habe, war dies sicher mein schwerster, muss mir doch mal eine Waage besorgen.

Grüße GEO7


----------



## nordbeck (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/897edc4f2caaea064c678d213d0115b7.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/e90d5b92e744eb234869930b0844f908.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/49cbd07694798a0bf4c850318aed61cd.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/22830e7027aec21ef168c42f840cef56.jpg


----------



## Lennart83 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 227365

War das kalt! Mir sind ständig die Ringe eingefroren, das war etwas nervig. Aber zur Belohnung gab's den schönen 35cm Barsch und einen kleinen 56er Hecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 Offtopicfree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner November:*
chrix


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------

